# NYU Graduate Film 2022



## Chris W

This is a thread for those of you applying to NYU graduate film for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.

Here is our current admissions statistics for the program:


NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






17%

Admitted
53   out of   304   Admitted



5%

Waitlisted
15   out of   304   Waitlisted



78%

*Not Admitted*
236   out of   304   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



When you apply please add your application to our database so we can improve our data.

*Deadline is December 1st.*

Application info:









						Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Film Production
					

NYU Tisch Graduate Film Degree, Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Filmmaking. There are two required components that you must submit in order to successfully complete your application for admission




					tisch.nyu.edu
				






> *Below please find the portfolio requirements for the Fall 2022 application.*
> 
> A ﬁlmmaking background is not a prerequisite for admission to the Tisch School of the Arts. We are looking for potential creative ﬁlmmaking ability as evidenced through visual and written materials.
> 
> There are two required components that you must submit in order to successfully complete your application for admission:
> 
> 
> The application for admission must be *submitted online by December 1st *to the Tisch Office of Graduate Admissions along with the required academic documentation, recommendations, and supporting credentials.  Access the 2022 application link.
> 
> 
> You must prepare a five-part creative portfolio (detailed below) and submit it via SlideRoom (tischfilmandtv.slideroom.com).  Please note that upon submitting your creative portfolio, SlideRoom will charge a $12.00 fee for applicants to use this service. You may pay this fee with a credit or debit card. *Your creative portfolio must be uploaded via SlideRoom on or before December 1st.*
> *If you are applying for the dual-degree program (MBA/MFA) please click HERE.
> 
> You can register and set up a department account at this link when the Grad Film SlideRoom portal re-opens in September. Setting up an account is free.
> 
> Once you have registered to start a creative portfolio via SlideRoom, you may step away and come back at any time, until the final deadline. Please make sure that you save your progress after each visit, and do not click to submit until you are 100% sure that you have properly uploaded the required components outlined below. Once you click submit, you may no longer edit your creative portfolio.
> 
> Please note that upon submitting your creative portfolio, SlideRoom will send you an e-mail to confirm receipt of your materials.*
> 
> THE CREATIVE PORTFOLIO​Please prepare the following items for your creative portfolio package:
> 
> 1. VISUAL SUBMISSION​Sample(s) of your work presented visually. Material done in collaboration with other artists is acceptable provided you were the major creative force (i.e., director, writer, camera operator or editor) and explain in detail the exact nature of your contribution.
> 
> Choose *ONE* of the following formats (i.e., do not combine video and photography):
> 
> *Video:* The submission should contain one complete narrative or documentary film with a total running time that does not exceed 15 minutes. Video footage of staged plays or theatre performances is not acceptable. Do not submit a clip reel. Please be clear about your specific contributions to the sample. You may upload up to ten minutes of video directly to the media page within SlideRoom. If the total running time of your video sample exceeds ten minutes, a YouTube or Vimeo link to your work must be provided on the media page. Please test your video prior to submission. If you are submitting a link, please be sure no downloads or passwords are required. We also ask that you do not deactivate viewer controls on this link. Reviewers will need to be able to fastforward, rewind, and see the video runtime. Foreign language films must have English subtitles.
> 
> OR
> 
> *Photography (Stills):* No more than 10 prints on any subject, black and white or color, with or without commentary may be submitted. The photographs may also be a presentation of work in other media, such as painting, illustration, sculpture, set design, costume design, etc. (Still images and scans uploaded to SlideRoom should be a minimum of 72 dpi.)
> 
> Please use the following guidelines when labeling your media (i.e. film or photographs) in SlideRoom.
> 
> 2. WRITTEN SUBMISSIONS​You must submit *ALL* of the following:
> 
> *Dramatic Story*:The Dramatic story is a required short narrative writing exercise. Write a two page story which builds dramatic tension and ends with *one* of these lines:
> 
> "So I took the pair of sneakers, and never looked back."
> 
> "I think Mom is psychic."
> 
> "Any questions?"
> 
> "And for the first time ever, I put on a mask."
> 
> "Life isn't meant to be fair."
> 
> "I still don't trust you, but OK."
> 
> "Now I see it!"
> 
> "We bumped elbows and split."
> 
> 
> Format for the Dramatic Story: 2 pages, double-spaced, 12 point font, prose style (not screenplay). (Save as a pdf and upload to SlideRoom.)
> 
> *Dialogue Scene: *Write an interesting conversation between two people that reveals something about the characters. You can give a one sentence description of each character, but please include only essential details. Do not write back story. Do not include a cover page. Write a maximum of two pages in screenplay format, 12 point font. (Save as a pdf and upload to SlideRoom.)
> 
> *Concept*:
> Describe one concept for a feature-length script, narrative film, or documentary that you would like to develop. Write no more than one page, typed, double-spaced, 12 point font. (Save as a pdf and upload to SlideRoom.)
> 
> *Photograph: *Include a photograph of yourself (Save and upload to SlideRoom).
> 
> *Resume & Personal Statement:* Upload copies of your resume and personal statement to SlideRoom. These are also required elements for the application submitted to the Tisch Office of Graduate Admissions. Personal statements should be between 2-4 pages in length, double-spaced, 12 point font.
> 
> *Please upload the requested items only. Failure to do so will be grounds for automatic disqualiﬁcation. Please do not substitute, vary, or add extraneous or additional pieces. Portfolio materials cannot be edited once uploaded to SlideRoom.
> 
> Do NOT wait until the last minute to submit your online graduate application and your portfolio in SlideRoom. We strongly recommend that you apply 2 weeks early to avoid technical issues that may arise.
> 
> All components of your creative portfolio must be submitted at tischfilmandtv.slideroom.com. Our online portal offers additional instructions for submitting work. For technical assistance, please contact: support@slideroom.com.*


----------



## fosteli124

I am planning to apply for 2022 !


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

I am planning to apply for 2022


----------



## LETMEIN

I am planning to apply for 2022 ~


----------



## Chris W

Has everyone started work on their essays yet?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

not yet


----------



## fosteli124

does anyone have resources/access to previous applicants work that they got accepted from? for examples and reference...


----------



## Chris W

Here are all the accepted Applications to NYU in our database. One of them has their video submission attached.

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...fix_ids][5]=14&scf[School][0]=NYUGraduateFilm


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Chris W said:


> Here are all the accepted Applications to NYU in our database. One of them has their video submission attached.
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...fix_ids][5]=14&scf[School][0]=NYUGraduateFilm


this is amazing resource ! thank you


----------



## Chris W

Nidhi Kamath said:


> this is amazing resource ! thank you


Yes I hope our Application Database is very helpful to people! With each year as people as their applications it should get even more useful.


----------



## ZoZo

Chris W said:


> This is a thread for those of you applying to NYU graduate film for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.
> 
> Here is our current admissions statistics for the program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
> 
> 
> Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you apply please add your application to our database so we can improve our data.
> 
> *Deadline is December 1st.*
> 
> Application info:
> 
> https://tisch.nyu.edu/grad-film/admissions/portfolio-requirements-for-mfa-in-filmmaking[



Yes, I'm planning to apply for fall 2022!


----------



## Chris W

> *Video:* The submission should contain one complete narrative or documentary film with a total running time that does not exceed 15 minutes. Video footage of staged plays or theatre performances is not acceptable. Do not submit a clip reel. Please be clear about your specific contributions to the sample. You may upload up to ten minutes of video directly to the media page within SlideRoom. If the total running time of your video sample exceeds ten minutes, a YouTube or Vimeo link to your work must be provided on the media page. Please test your video prior to submission. If you are submitting a link, please be sure no downloads or passwords are required. We also ask that you do not deactivate viewer controls on this link. Reviewers will need to be able to fastforward, rewind, and see the video runtime. Foreign language films must have English subtitles.
> 
> OR
> 
> *Photography (Stills):* No more than 10 prints on any subject, black and white or color, with or without commentary may be submitted. The photographs may also be a presentation of work in other media, such as painting, illustration, sculpture, set design, costume design, etc. (Still images and scans uploaded to SlideRoom should be a minimum of 72 dpi.)



Are people doing video or photography?



> *Dramatic Story*:The Dramatic story is a required short narrative writing exercise. Write a two page story which builds dramatic tension and ends with *one* of these lines:
> 
> "So I took the pair of sneakers, and never looked back."
> 
> "I think Mom is psychic."
> 
> "Any questions?"
> 
> "And for the first time ever, I put on a mask."
> 
> "Life isn't meant to be fair."
> 
> "I still don't trust you, but OK."
> 
> "Now I see it!"
> 
> "We bumped elbows and split."



Which of those prompts speak to you?



> "Any questions?"


----------



## fosteli124

are there any statistics on how many people are applying on average each year?


----------



## xyz

Chris W said:


> Are people doing video or photography?
> 
> 
> 
> Which of those prompts speak to you?


I was wondering if those prompts are for 2022's application? If I remember correctly those are also the prompts from last year? 🤔Or will NYU update the new prompts later?


----------



## Chris W

aub said:


> I was wondering if those prompts are for 2022's application? If I remember correctly those are also the prompts from last year? 🤔Or will NYU update the new prompts later?


It appears to be 2022. It says:

*Below please find the portfolio requirements for the Fall 2022 application.*









						Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Film Production
					

NYU Tisch Graduate Film Degree, Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Filmmaking. There are two required components that you must submit in order to successfully complete your application for admission




					tisch.nyu.edu


----------



## xyz

Chris W said:


> It appears to be 2022. It says:
> 
> *Below please find the portfolio requirements for the Fall 2022 application.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Film Production
> 
> 
> NYU Tisch Graduate Film Degree, Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Filmmaking. There are two required components that you must submit in order to successfully complete your application for admission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tisch.nyu.edu


So they didn't change the prompts? Do schools usually do that? I remembered discussing those same prompts with a friend last year. I'm not sure about the releasing date of the prompts and thought that I'm gonna wait till September...


----------



## Chris W

aub said:


> So they didn't change the prompts? Do schools usually do that? I remembered discussing those same prompts with a friend last year. I'm not sure about the releasing date of the prompts and thought that I'm gonna wait till September...


🤷‍♂️


----------



## cheeeese3cake

I am reapplying and just started working on my dialogue scene today! best of luck everyone


----------



## Cartier

Hey all, 

I too am applying to the grad film program for next year. Wishing all good luck with getting strong portfolios together


----------



## Cartier

Chris W said:


> 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cartier

Chris W said:


> Has everyone started work on their essays yet?


Got everything done. I’m spending the rest of the month reviewing and getting feedback from a few friends. I’m nervous but excited with what I‘ve come up with! I’m submitting video work as a part of my portfolio.


----------



## Cartier

aub said:


> I was wondering if those prompts are for 2022's application? If I remember correctly those are also the prompts from last year? 🤔Or will NYU update the new prompts later?


----------



## Chris W

TOSH.9 said:


> Got everything done. I’m spending the rest of the month reviewing and getting feedback from a few friends. I’m nervous but excited with what I‘ve come up with! I’m submitting video work as a part of my portfolio.


Good luck! Be sure to add your application to our database once you submit it.


----------



## Cartier

cheeeese3cake said:


> I am reapplying and just started working on my dialogue scene today! best of luck everyone


Good luck!


----------



## itspizza

I am also planning to apply for 2022 !


----------



## Elainelee12

Reapplying for this year for 2022!


----------



## VBM

Yes, good luck everybody! I'm reapplying too  I emailed about the same prompts but didn't receive a reply -- I'll take it they haven't changed and continue writing my portfolio? Also, is the film concept supposed to be fully developed or a basic sense of themes, characters and rough plot will do?


----------



## Mr. November

I'm reapplying this year as well! Does anyone know if we need to update our recommendation letters and personal statements? I would obviously like to upload new material for the creative portfolio, but I'm not sure who to get a recommendation from this year.


----------



## Chris W

Mr. November said:


> I'm reapplying this year as well! Does anyone know if we need to update our recommendation letters and personal statements? I would obviously like to upload new material for the creative portfolio, but I'm not sure who to get a recommendation from this year.


*I would definitely write a new personal statement.* From talking to other admissions departments that's one of the most important things for admission so if you were denied last year the personal statement may have been one reason why.


----------



## Browncapital

I am planning to apply but I know I won’t get in.


----------



## fosteli124

Browncapital said:


> I am planning to apply but I know I won’t get in.


put forth positive intentions and thoughts! everyone has a chance and im sure yours is great!


----------



## Cartier

How’s everyone doing? 
Anyone planning on attending the virtual info session on the 22nd?


----------



## Chris W

TOSH.9 said:


> Got everything done. I’m spending the rest of the month reviewing and getting feedback from a few friends. I’m nervous but excited with what I‘ve come up with! I’m submitting video work as a part of my portfolio.


How are you feeling about your stuff 2 months later? Hopefully you're even more happier with it.


----------



## Chris W

Did you submit yet? Or are you waiting?


----------



## Cartier

Chris W said:


> Did you submit yet? Or are you waiting?


I definitely feel silly having felt so confidently about the early drafts of my writing work. Much more happy with the elements- tho the 1 page treatment is a hard one! I have not submitted yet, feel very protective and will probably hold out for a few more weeks.


----------



## Chris W

TOSH.9 said:


> I definitely feel silly having felt so confidently about the early drafts of my writing work. Much more happy with the elements


Funny how that works huh?



TOSH.9 said:


> tho the 1 page treatment is a hard one!


Yes! Condensing and editing down to the most important elements is an important skill to hone and work on. I still am.


----------



## fosteli124

I am attending the virtual session. Also how is everyone doing on the process of their applications. I definitely am nervous about putting my work in the application portal I feel like once I do there is no turning back!  Also for the picture they ask to submit of yourself what is everyone doing for it? A more professional head shot style photo or a more personal one?


----------



## Cartier

im doing a more personal photo rather than ‘prof’. Somewhere between selfie and staged, I believe they call that candid lol. the nerves are definitely there for me too, once we submit we’ve lost all the control.


----------



## awesomewing

Apply to Fall22 here! Still finalizing my written materials... I'm stressful and anxious as hell


----------



## awesomewing

Anyone is submitting photography for the visual portfolio?


----------



## weeblewobble18

awesomewing said:


> Anyone is submitting photography for the visual portfolio?


Haha, nope.  My photography skills are terrible.  Good luck.  Would be interested in seeing your stuff if you've already got a website available.


----------



## Chris W

awesomewing said:


> Apply to Fall22 here! Still finalizing my written materials... I'm stressful and anxious as hell


Good luck!


----------



## awesomewing

weeblewobble18 said:


> Haha, nope.  My photography skills are terrible.  Good luck.  Would be interested in seeing your stuff if you've already got a website available.


I'm still in the process of putting together my website @_@ didn't start until I decided to apply to NYU. But you can find me on Instagram @aawesomesing. Honestly, I don't know if submitting photography will be in my best interest... but I also don't feel confident with my past video works either.... :/ urgh


----------



## captain

Chris W said:


> It appears to be 2022. It says:
> 
> *Below please find the portfolio requirements for the Fall 2022 application.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Film Production
> 
> 
> NYU Tisch Graduate Film Degree, Portfolio Requirements for MFA in Filmmaking. There are two required components that you must submit in order to successfully complete your application for admission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tisch.nyu.edu


Does the "concept" in written submission mean "synopsis"?


----------



## Chris W

*Concept*:
Describe one concept for a feature-length script, narrative film, or documentary that you would like to develop. Write no more than one page, typed, double-spaced, 12 point font. (Save as a pdf and upload to SlideRoom.)

I'm pretty sure this means a treatment. See the treatment for the Terminator that we gave in our resources section:






						Filmmaking Resources
					

Helpful and FREE filmmaking and screenwriting websites and resources...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

I just noticed this on the NYU page. It's great advice:

*Do NOT wait until the last minute to submit your online graduate application and your portfolio in SlideRoom. We strongly recommend that you apply 2 weeks early to avoid technical issues that may arise.*


----------



## LETMEIN

captain said:


> Does the "concept" in Written Submissions mean "synopsis"?


I did shoot some emails to ask a current student about the question. The answer is that you can write a treatment, a synopsis, or simply capture the idea of your project. NYU does not ask for writing the concept in a specific format.


----------



## awesomewing

Not gonna lie I’m struggling to get the “Concept” down on paper :s


----------



## Chris W

awesomewing said:


> Not gonna lie I’m struggling to get the “Concept” down on paper :s


Check this out for inspiration: (at least on writing style)

https://www.filmschool.org/resources/categories/treatments.6/
We also need more examples in there if anyone wants to add their favorites.


----------



## captain

Chris W said:


> *Concept*:
> Describe one concept for a feature-length script, narrative film, or documentary that you would like to develop. Write no more than one page, typed, double-spaced, 12 point font. (Save as a pdf and upload to SlideRoom.)
> 
> I'm pretty sure this means a treatment. See the treatment for the Terminator that we gave in our resources section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filmmaking Link Directory
> 
> 
> Helpful and FREE filmmaking and screenwriting websites and resources...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Thank you for your respond. But how could a treatment fit in one page with double-spaced?!


----------



## captain

LETMEIN said:


> I did shoot some emails to ask a current student about the question. The answer is that you can write a treatment, a synopsis, or simply capture the idea of your project. NYU does not ask for writing the concept in a specific format.


Thank you for your respond. It helps. I did sent email to Tisch admissions regarding this question, but they never respond.


----------



## Chris W

captain said:


> Thank you for your respond. But how could a treatment fit in one page with double-spaced?!


A very quick treatment.  I guess the idea is to get across your idea in one page. Get across the most important elements.


----------



## captain

Chris W said:


> A very quick treatment.  I guess the idea is to get across your idea in one page. Get across the most important elements.


Cool. thank you.


----------



## captain

And what different between a "quick treatment" and  a "synopsis" then?


----------



## Chris W

captain said:


> And what different between a "quick treatment" and  a "synopsis" then?


Ha. I guess not much.  But it doesn't have to be in any specific format it sounds like... just that it conveys the general story. Maybe think of it as a one page pitch? 



Chris W said:


> *Concept*:
> Describe one concept for a feature-length script, narrative film, or documentary that you would like to develop. Write no more than one page, typed, double-spaced, 12 point font. (Save as a pdf and upload to SlideRoom.)


----------



## captain

That's what I thought. Thank you mate.


----------



## Browncapital

I will be applying!


----------



## Chris W

Deadline in less than a month! December 1st!​


----------



## tiffyg

Hi guys! A bit late but glad I found this forum/site. Imposter syndrome is kicking but hopefully I'll get my application completed soon. Best of luck to everyone too!


----------



## Chris W

tiffyg said:


> Imposter syndrome is kicking but hopefully


We all get that. Don't worry. Even me who's been working in "the biz" for 20 years.


----------



## Zy Whiskey

This site is so awesome. I'm still trying to adjust, I just joined like about 30 minutes ago but I'm glad that everyone is so supporting here. I hope this will help me with my application. Love lots.


----------



## Chris W

Zy Whiskey said:


> This site is so awesome. I'm still trying to adjust, I just joined like about 30 minutes ago but I'm glad that everyone is so supporting here. I hope this will help me with my application. Love lots.


Glad you like it. If you have any questions please let me know and/or ask them in the help forum so others can benefit from the answers;






						FilmSchool.org Questions & Support
					

Questions and help on how to use the FilmSchool.org web site



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Cartier

Submitted today- now i wait


----------



## Chris W

TOSH.9 said:


> Submitted today- now i wait


Good luck!

Add your application to our database when you can:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Browncapital

Someone said they do not respond to emails? I hope this isn't the case because I am trying to request a fee waiver.


----------



## Cartier

Browncapital said:


> Someone said they do not respond to emails? I hope this isn't the case because I am trying to request a fee waiver.


i have emailed both the graduate school and grad film and have received responses. try peter.gerena@nyu.edu or courtney.malenius@nyu.edu


----------



## Browncapital

TOSH.9 said:


> i have emailed both the graduate school and grad film and have received responses. try peter.gerena@nyu.edu or courtney.malenius@nyu.edu



Thanks!


----------



## Browncapital

Also another question, did anyone go with the photo option? Thanks!


----------



## VBM

Hey, was wondering what kind of writing style they expect for the one-page concept? Is it more informal than a film treatment? So more a general synopsis? Do they need a logline etc?


----------



## awesomewing

Browncapital said:


> Also another question, did anyone go with the photo option? Thanks!


I am!


----------



## fosteli124

Browncapital said:


> Also another question, did anyone go with the photo option? Thanks!


I did! I have a fine arts background so I submitted my work.


----------



## Chris W

How's everyone's application coming?


----------



## Cartier

curious what everyone thinks about the application. Which part do you think holds the most weight? the transcript, personal statement, video/photo submissions?


----------



## Chris W

TOSH.9 said:


> curious what everyone thinks about the application. Which part do you think holds the most weight? the transcript, personal statement, video/photo submissions?


From the various admissions department interviews we've done it appears that the personal statement is the most important.






						Admissions Dept. Interviews
					

FilmSchool.org interviews with film school admissions departments



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## awesomewing

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I just submitted, now I leave it to fate


----------



## Chris W

awesomewing said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I just submitted, now I leave it to fate


Good luck! Add iit to our database when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## fosteli124

awesomewing said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I just submitted, now I leave it to fate


Just submitted as well! Happy Thanksgiving all


----------



## ZoZo

Just submitted! Fingers crossed!


----------



## itspizza

Submitted today! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## awesomewing

Who else is having trouble with filling out the FINANCIAL AID form from the portal?​


----------



## Lalaig

I just submitted too. Goodluck everyone


----------



## Chris W

Lalaig said:


> I just submitted too. Goodluck everyone


Good luck!

Don't forget to add your application to our database to help others and improve our admissions statistics:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## ZoZo

awesomewing said:


> Who else is having trouble with filling out the FINANCIAL AID form from the portal?​


Me! It says it's optional so I'm not even sure if we're supposed to fill it. Does this affect the scholarship process?


----------



## itspizza

ZoZo said:


> Me! It says it's optional so I'm not even sure if we're supposed to fill it. Does this affect the scholarship process?


same question here.


----------



## Chris W

So now that the deadline has come and gone. How'd the application go for everyone? Hopefully you were able to turn it in on time?

If you haven't yet please remember to add your application to our application database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck everyone!


----------



## awesomewing

Man... the wait is more brutal than hammering out the application materials LOL


----------



## Chris W

awesomewing said:


> Man... the wait is more brutal than hammering out the application materials LOL


We have some fun threads going on in the forum below if you want to pass the time that way. 






						Film School Lounge
					

Fun film and film school related discussions and icebreakers



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Browncapital

When can we expect to hear back?


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> When can we expect to hear back?


See stats on link below:


NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






17%

Admitted
53   out of   304   Admitted



5%

Waitlisted
15   out of   304   Waitlisted



78%

*Not Admitted*
236   out of   304   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Earliest notification date so far is February 6


----------



## Cartier

reasonable to expect some news in a little over a month! how exciting


----------



## Browncapital

I’m kinda annoyed lol


----------



## Cartier

update: i had one singular view on my vimeo portfolio link. so they’ve started reviewing i guess


----------



## Chris W

TOSH.9 said:


> update: i had one singular view on my vimeo portfolio link. so they’ve started reviewing i guess


Awesome. You can also use the NEW update feature on your application to add this info too. (Only site members can see it)

Want to try it out?


----------



## Browncapital

TOSH.9 said:


> update: i had one singular view on my vimeo portfolio link. so they’ve started reviewing i guess



Does anyone know how to check on YouTube?


----------



## Worrywart

Slide room viewer watched 2mins of my 6 min film. hard not to stress/take it personally lol


----------



## Chris W

Worrywart said:


> Slide room viewer watched 2mins of my 6 min film.


You can tell how much they watched?


----------



## awesomewing

Worrywart said:


> Slide room viewer watched 2mins of my 6 min film. hard not to stress/take it personally lol


 where do you get this analytics?


----------



## mekasian

anyone getting vimeo impressions from canada?


----------



## Cartier

mekasian said:


> anyone getting vimeo impressions from canada?


i had from liberia


----------



## Bergmanbaby

yes I got one from Toronto


----------



## mekasian

//


----------



## Bergmanbaby

who!


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Does anyone know if YouTube analytics are particularly reliable? Going a bit mad refreshing these!


----------



## colbarrios

If it's through slideroom, not necessarily, which I know NYU uses. Someone in the USC MFA thread knows someone who works at Slideroom and they said that it isn't necessarily accurate.


----------



## ma98

i've had my film watched twice in full in December and partially watched twice earlier this week.......is this a sign of anything 
🥴


----------



## colbarrios

Yeah, I haven't had my film watched in full even once, but I know I have friends who have watched it all the way through. It's tough, I'm also at fault for watching my own analytics, but I don't think they're necessarily accurate.


----------



## ma98

colbarrios said:


> Yeah, I haven't had my film watched in full even once, but I know I have friends who have watched it all the way through. It's tough, I'm also at fault for watching my own analytics, but I don't think they're necessarily accurate.


hm true but mine was through vimeo so i feel like it was accurate idk lol


----------



## colbarrios

ma98 said:


> hm true but mine was through vimeo so i feel like it was accurate idk lol


mine too!


----------



## weeblewobble18

ma98 said:


> hm true but mine was through vimeo so i feel like it was accurate idk lol


Undoubtedly this means your film is Academy Award worthy and you're a shoo-in.
Actually, if they watch the whole film, it means you don't even need film school at all and you don't even get an interview.
/s


----------



## Browncapital

I’ve had people revisit. What could that mean? Is NYU looking at the applications right now?


----------



## JoeIrv22

is there a way to check the view count via slideroom website?


----------



## Cartier

JoeIrv22 said:


> is there a way to check the view count via slideroom website?


unfortunately not available via slideroom, only through the video hosting sites (youtube or vimeo)


----------



## ma98

weeblewobble18 said:


> Undoubtedly this means your film is Academy Award worthy and you're a shoo-in.
> Actually, if they watch the whole film, it means you don't even need film school at all and you don't even get an interview.
> /s


um anyways...good luck to everyone!


----------



## Worrywart

The analytics are a trap! Stay out of them- you’ll only drive yourself insane. Still only one unfinished view on my submission:/ womp


----------



## Chris W

Worrywart said:


> The analytics are a trap! Stay out of them- you’ll only drive yourself insane. Still only one unfinished view on my submission:/ womp


----------



## fosteli124

Based on previous years we are about 3-4 weeks away from interview notifications. How is everyone holding up?


----------



## Chris W

FYI Here's the current batch of our reviews for the program:



			NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) - Reviews
		


You can also review as an applicant (to explain why you applied) if that's your cup of tea.


----------



## ZoZo

fosteli124 said:


> Based on previous years we are about 3-4 weeks away from interview notifications. How is everyone holding up?


Mostly ready for this wait to be over. But getting rejected would also be crushing so not really sure


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Apologies if this isn't the best or right place to ask this - I'm filling out my financial aid application for NYU this week as the deadline is approaching, and I was wondering if filling this out "late" may have any impact on when applications are considered? As well, does anyone know if NYU is generous with financial aid (e.g., I've heard AFI and some other schools to be quite generous)?


----------



## Browncapital

inthemoodforlove said:


> Apologies if this isn't the best or right place to ask this - I'm filling out my financial aid application for NYU this week as the deadline is approaching, and I was wondering if filling this out "late" may have any impact on when applications are considered? As well, does anyone know if NYU is generous with financial aid (e.g., I've heard AFI and some other schools to be quite generous)?



From what I’ve heard they can cover up to 75% of tuition.


----------



## Browncapital

inthemoodforlove said:


> Apologies if this isn't the best or right place to ask this - I'm filling out my financial aid application for NYU this week as the deadline is approaching, and I was wondering if filling this out "late" may have any impact on when applications are considered? As well, does anyone know if NYU is generous with financial aid (e.g., I've heard AFI and some other schools to be quite generous)?



Actually, they have partial tuition fellowships. 








						Graduate Film Financial Aid
					

The Graduate Film Program offers various types of scholarship aid. Scholarhips & Fellowships, Work-based aid and will consider international students for Tisch-based scholarships and financial aid in the same way they do for U.S. applicants if you are selected for admission.




					tisch.nyu.edu


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Browncapital said:


> Actually, they have partial tuition fellowships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graduate Film Financial Aid
> 
> 
> The Graduate Film Program offers various types of scholarship aid. Scholarhips & Fellowships, Work-based aid and will consider international students for Tisch-based scholarships and financial aid in the same way they do for U.S. applicants if you are selected for admission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tisch.nyu.edu


Thank you for this! I'm an international applicant so I do hope financial aid is as generous for us as it may be for US citizens. 75% of tuition is unreal! All the more reason to appreciate NYU.


----------



## Pranjal Dixit

inthemoodforlove said:


> Apologies if this isn't the best or right place to ask this - I'm filling out my financial aid application for NYU this week as the deadline is approaching, and I was wondering if filling this out "late" may have any impact on when applications are considered? As well, does anyone know if NYU is generous with financial aid (e.g., I've heard AFI and some other schools to be quite generous)?


I am an International Student and I wasn't aware that there is an application form for scholarship for International students. Where can I find the financial aid form? I've searched for it on the site but I couldn't find it. It'll be helpful if you could provide the link. I was told that when you are applying for NYU just tick the box which asks "Do you need scholarship?" by a NYU Graduate film student.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

is anyone still getting views or impressions from Canada?


----------



## weeblewobble18

Nope.  It looks like the last impression I had from Slideroom was on January 4th.  Are we even sure that some of these impressions and views are all from Slideroom?  I don't think I have any reason to be getting views from New Delhi, India, unless a member of their applications committee clicked on my video while on Christmas vacation.


----------



## weeblewobble18

By the way, I also feel like I have not made the most of my user name by having something movie or director related, the way @Bergmanbaby and @inthemoodforlove have.


----------



## Chris W

Maybe they're using proxy servers to mess with you. 🥷😎


----------



## Chris W

weeblewobble18 said:


> By the way, I also feel like I have not made the most of my user name by having something movie or director related, the way @Bergmanbaby and @inthemoodforlove have.


You can change it. But @turkey bacon & porkchops is taken


----------



## weeblewobble18

Chris W said:


> Maybe they're using proxy servers to mess with you. 🥷😎


The admissions process has really advanced in this day and age, haha


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> You can change it. But @turkey bacon & porkchops is taken


I love some of these user names people choose. Cracks me up


----------



## Bergmanbaby

weeblewobble18 said:


> Nope.  It looks like the last impression I had from Slideroom was on January 4th.  Are we even sure that some of these impressions and views are all from Slideroom?  I don't think I have any reason to be getting views from New Delhi, India, unless a member of their applications committee clicked on my video while on Christmas vacation.


Yeah it’s just a few other people who applied to nyu got views from Ontario so it seemed like someone from nyu is there


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Pranjal Dixit said:


> I am an International Student and I wasn't aware that there is an application form for scholarship for International students. Where can I find the financial aid form? I've searched for it on the site but I couldn't find it. It'll be helpful if you could provide the link. I was told that when you are applying for NYU just tick the box which asks "Do you need scholarship?" by a NYU Graduate film student.


Hi Pranjal, if you login to your Tisch application, there should be an additional application component for financial aid - it is optional however. If you don't see this, I suggest you contact admissions as soon as possible!


----------



## Pranjal Dixit

inthemoodforlove said:


> Hi Pranjal, if you login to your Tisch application, there should be an additional application component for financial aid - it is optional however. If you don't see this, I suggest you contact admissions as soon as possible!


Yes yes, got the form. Thanks


----------



## tomkristensen311

FYI I got an email like 2 weeks ago from NYU admissions telling me i had messed something up in my application and to go change it. Disregarding my stress about that, it means they are at least looking at the applications!


----------



## LIN CINDY

Has anyone received the interview meeting email?


----------



## Browncapital

LIN CINDY said:


> Has anyone received the interview meeting email?



Man, no I didn’t. Did you?

I thought that it started in like February.


----------



## LIN CINDY

Browncapital said:


> Man, no I didn’t. Did you?
> 
> I thought that it started in like February.


No. I didn't. I am just a bit nervous about that and not sure when will it start.


----------



## weeblewobble18

LIN CINDY said:


> No. I didn't. I am just a bit nervous about that and not sure when will it start.


The second week of February.


----------



## Cartier

it would be cool to see what fellow applicants submitted in their portfolios. I’m very curious about our individual levels of experience, and what the program is looking for during its selection process. Perhaps after the review stage, after interviews are out anyone interested will share (myself included)


----------



## Yang Qian

TOSH.9 said:


> it would be cool to see what fellow applicants submitted in their portfolios. I’m very curious about our individual levels of experience, and what the program is looking for during its selection process. Perhaps after the review stage, after interviews are out anyone interested will share (myself included)


Yes! I'm also interested to see how others handle their applications. After the admission cycle ends this year (probably in March), I will also share my work and written statements. Hope to see others as well...


----------



## Mr. November

last year I received my interview request on Feb 6


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Mr. November said:


> last year I received my interview request on Feb 6



If you don't mind me asking, did you have views on your Vimeo/YouTube link prior to being invited for the interview?


----------



## weeblewobble18

inthemoodforlove said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you have views on your Vimeo/YouTube link prior to being invited for the interview?


Haven’t we discussed those are misleading already?
The week of the sixth is in about nine days. I’d advise anyone struggling through this period to take a deep breath and realize they’re still filmmakers and have amazing things to say and are worthy of such an incredible experience like going to NYU or some similar school regardless of what happens.
Last year I had views from Slideroom on my YouTube and this year I’ve had views on my Vimeo. But please keep in mind as someone who went through this process before, those stats are misleading and they really do consider all that you have to offer in your portfolio (personal statement, etc.).
Hang in there, folks!


----------



## inthemoodforlove

weeblewobble18 said:


> Haven’t we discussed those are misleading already?
> The week of the sixth is in about nine days. I’d advise anyone struggling through this period to take a deep breath and realize they’re still filmmakers and have amazing things to say and are worthy of such an incredible experience like going to NYU or some similar school regardless of what happens.
> Last year I had views from Slideroom on my YouTube and this year I’ve had views on my Vimeo. But please keep in mind as someone who went through this process before, those stats are misleading and they really do consider all that you have to offer in your portfolio (personal statement, etc.).
> Hang in there, folks!


Well put. For now, I need to ask my friends to stop watching my submission because they've been giving me false hope...


----------



## Mr. November

inthemoodforlove said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you have views on your Vimeo/YouTube link prior to being invited for the interview?


I didn’t send a link, I uploaded straight to their portal so I don’t know about views. I’m sure they view every single application so I wouldn’t worry about that


----------



## awesomewing

weeblewobble18 said:


> I’d advise anyone struggling through this period to take a deep breath and realize they’re still filmmakers and have amazing things to say and are worthy of such an incredible experience like going to NYU or some similar school regardless of what happens.


Thank you for this


----------



## Browncapital

Mr. November said:


> last year I received my interview request on Feb 6



Based on last years thread the 5,6 and 8th were notification dates? I think based on that we are are gonna find out if we got in or rejected in 10-14 days.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Did anyone happen to receive an email from Tisch reminding them to fill out the financial aid supplement?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

inthemoodforlove said:


> Did anyone happen to receive an email from Tisch reminding them to fill out the financial aid supplement?


No, and also I have not been able to find the form on my portal at all. Do you think it’s only there for international applicants?


----------



## colbarrios

Bergmanbaby said:


> No, and also I have not been able to find the form on my portal at all. Do you think it’s only there for international applicants?


I believe it is only for international applicants. I haven’t seen anything like that, but I’ll check on my computer a bit later today.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

colbarrios said:


> I believe it is only for international applicants. I haven’t seen anything like that, but I’ll check on my computer a bit later today.


Yeah I agree because most people I’ve spoken to just said they checked off the option for aid on the regular application. Lmk what you find!


----------



## Cartier

there was a section on the nyu grad app portal to add, financial aid $$ request and what your estimated contribution and a small section for text if you wanted to include more details. i believe this was for everyone to complete but i’m not completely sure as i’m not an international applicant  there may be more for those individuals. there was a deadline for that, i have not received any other emails regarding financial aid

in other news NEXT TWO WEEKS!


----------



## colbarrios

Bergmanbaby said:


> Yeah I agree because most people I’ve spoken to just said they checked off the option for aid on the regular application. Lmk what you find!


It actually seems as if there is a section about financial aide. I didn't see it and hadn't done it, which is kind of a bone headed move of me, but it looks like you can still fill it out? It's under the application status portal and above the confirmation for recommendations.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

colbarrios said:


> It actually seems as if there is a section about financial aide. I didn't see it and hadn't done it, which is kind of a bone headed move of me, but it looks like you can still fill it out? It's under the application status portal and above the confirmation for recommendations.


Yes, this is it. If I'm not mistaken, everyone is automatically considered for merit-based financial aid but this supplement seems to be specifically for need-based aid?


----------



## colbarrios

inthemoodforlove said:


> Yes, this is it. If I'm not mistaken, everyone is automatically considered for merit-based financial aid but this supplement seems to be specifically for need-based aid?


I think so, yeah. I'm having trouble getting the numbers right but I'll get there eventually lol


----------



## Bergmanbaby

okay I found it. tricky!


----------



## fosteli124

Is anyone else losing their mind waiting now that it’s officially February?


----------



## colbarrios

fosteli124 said:


> Is anyone else losing their mind waiting now that it’s officially February?


yeah lmao


----------



## awesomewing

fosteli124 said:


> Is anyone else losing their mind waiting now that it’s officially February?


Losing my mind trying not to care but care so much at the same time x_x need to stop refreshing my email compulsively ...lol


----------



## mandrewvi

fosteli124 said:


> Is anyone else losing their mind waiting now that it’s officially February?


Yes I'm dying


----------



## ZoZo

fosteli124 said:


> Is anyone else losing their mind waiting now that it’s officially February?


YES omg time's really slowed down since February started


----------



## Browncapital

Suspense. When do you guys think we will start hearing back?


----------



## fosteli124

Browncapital said:


> Suspense. When do you guys think we will start hearing back?


I’m guessing this Monday is the earliest we’d start to hear anything. Previous years the earliest date was the 5th (but that is on a Saturday this year) so I would assume Monday the 7th for us.


----------



## Cartier

I’ve been using my anxious energy to write answers to potential interview questions that i found on the forum over the years. It’s a fun exercise and good to have, should... (crosses fingers**** an Interview request come).
NEXT WEEK WILL BE EMOTIONAL


----------



## fosteli124

TOSH.9 said:


> I’ve been using my anxious energy to write answers to potential interview questions that i found on the forum over the years. It’s a fun exercise and good to have, should... (crosses fingers**** an Interview request come).
> NEXT WEEK WILL BE EMOTIONAL


That’s a really good idea! Putting out positive intentions that myself and you all on here get interview request


----------



## Cartier

TOSH.9 said:


> I’ve been using my anxious energy to write answers to potential interview questions that i found on the forum over the years. It’s a fun exercise and good to have, should... (crosses fingers**** an Interview request come).
> NEXT WEEK WILL BE EMOTIONAL


Here are the questions i found.

what are you working on?
why Tisch?
why an MFA?
please talk us through your personal essay
tell us a personal story?
what do you think the person in your story was feeling?
why did you choose to do what you did with your visual portfolio?
describe someone you met in the last week that you'd like to create a character from.
what kind of stories do you want to tell?
why NYU? what do you want to learn from us?
describe three pictures of [insert word]. (last year it was "struggle" / "sorrow" / or "silence")
here is a picture of a black and white photo. pretend it is the last frame of a film. what would the film be about?
what would you do if you couldn't make films?
describe one film you want to make in your lifetime.
describe a room in your house.
which movies have influenced you?
describe an image about the city that you are living in that can illustrate your impression of it.
describe a dramatic scene or story that happens on the train to your school.
do you have any questions for us?


----------



## mandrewvi

TOSH.9 said:


> Here are the questions i found.
> 
> what are you working on?
> why Tisch?
> why an MFA?
> please talk us through your personal essay
> tell us a personal story?
> what do you think the person in your story was feeling?
> why did you choose to do what you did with your visual portfolio?
> describe someone you met in the last week that you'd like to create a character from.
> what kind of stories do you want to tell?
> why NYU? what do you want to learn from us?
> describe three pictures of [insert word]. (last year it was "struggle" / "sorrow" / or "silence")
> here is a picture of a black and white photo. pretend it is the last frame of a film. what would the film be about?
> what would you do if you couldn't make films?
> describe one film you want to make in your lifetime.
> describe a room in your house.
> which movies have influenced you?
> describe an image about the city that you are living in that can illustrate your impression of it.
> describe a dramatic scene or story that happens on the train to your school.
> do you have any questions for us?


These are really cool questions!


----------



## fosteli124

Is everyone anxious for this week


----------



## lalalind

fosteli124 said:


> Is everyone anxious for this week


Yes, very much


----------



## It_movie

To ease everyone’s anxiety, I’m going to use a quote, “Focus on the donut, not the hole.” You guys are all amazing for what you’ve done and how far you’ve come along. Look at the films you created, be proud of yourself! Don’t get too anxious about things outside of your control.


----------



## Yang Qian

It_movie said:


> To ease everyone’s anxiety, I’m going to use a quote, “Focus on the donut, not the hole.” You guys are all amazing for what you’ve done and how far you’ve come along. Look at the films you created, be proud of yourself! Don’t get too anxious about things outside of your control.


Thank you! Yes let's be positive (well not in the sense of covid) and keep creating great stuff!


----------



## notthatguypal

Hey everyone! 

I know many people have mentioned that analytics can be inaccurate, but I was trying to find information online about how this is the case (especially in cases where a video is unlisted and/or has only been sent to very few people). 

I was looking specifically at information about YouTube as this is what I used for most schools, and most threads seemed to suggest that YT analytics were pretty accurate. Frankly, I hope they are not, but I was wondering what the specific arguments were against the accuracy of analytics. To me, they seem pretty detailed...


----------



## awesomewing

Does anyone know where to relate TA/ student employment questions?


----------



## Feministninja

Has anyone received mail? I am just losing my mind. On YouTube analytics it’s showing I got 10-12 views from Slideroom — is that good? Bad? I have no idea.


----------



## yod

Feministninja said:


> Has anyone received mail? I am just losing my mind. On YouTube analytics it’s showing I got 10-12 views from Slideroom — is that good? Bad? I have no idea.


did you only apply to NYU? if not, it could be possible that other schools are also viewing your film


----------



## Feministninja

yod said:


> did you only apply to NYU? if not, it could be possible that other schools are also viewing your film


Only NYU!


----------



## yod

Feministninja said:


> Only NYU!


at least to me, it looks like a good sign!


----------



## fosteli124

anything yet?


----------



## awesomewing

fosteli124 said:


> anything yet?


No news for me yet


----------



## Cartier

refreshing my email incessantly


----------



## Browncapital

Why is it taking so long? Last year they sent them all out by now. I just wanna know so I can get closure.


----------



## JoeIrv22

The anxiety is draining 😒


----------



## Browncapital

Is this a repeat of last year but worse? Did no one on this forum get selected to interview? Did they already send them out?


----------



## Iraschwips

Browncapital said:


> Is this a repeat of last year but worse? Did no one on this forum get selected to interview? Did they already send them out?


I checked the analytics on Vimeo (the hosting site where I loaded my visual sample) earlier today. A few people mentioned taking a look at that. My video was viewed from slideroom twice. The views occurred on the 5th which was just this past Saturday. If they are still reviewing material for the first time just a few days ago then I think it's safe to say that it's fine if no one has heard anything yet.


----------



## fosteli124

Browncapital said:


> Is this a repeat of last year but worse? Did no one on this forum get selected to interview? Did they already send them out?


I feel like that’s not the case, a lot of people on these forums usually get requests and acceptances and I think that’s a testament to how proactive we have been both on our applications and on the research and community behind them. I would not start to worry until next Friday the 18th because that’s been the latest recorded date I’ve noticed.


----------



## Browncapital

fosteli124 said:


> I feel like that’s not the case, a lot of people on these forums usually get requests and acceptances and I think that’s a testament to how proactive we have been both on our applications and on the research and community behind them. I would not start to worry until next Friday the 18th because that’s been the latest recorded date I’ve noticed.



That’s a good point. I wasn’t an applicant last year but even reading it I was traumatized.


----------



## Browncapital

Iraschwips said:


> I checked the analytics on Vimeo (the hosting site where I loaded my visual sample) earlier today. A few people mentioned taking a look at that. My video was viewed from slideroom twice. The views occurred on the 5th which was just this past Saturday. If they are still reviewing material for the first time just a few days ago then I think it's safe to say that it's fine if no one has heard anything yet.



I see! Makes sense.


----------



## ZoZo

Browncapital said:


> Why is it taking so long? Last year they sent them all out by now. I just wanna know so I can get closure.


COVID was pretty bad in New York earlier this year. I'm guessing that could also cause some delays


----------



## awesomewing

No news as of 2pm today 😅 Starting to think I should lower my expectations so I don’t get hurt too much


----------



## ZoZo

awesomewing said:


> No news as of 2pm today 😅 Starting to think I should lower my expectations so I don’t get hurt too much


Same... Atleast it seems like we're all in this together


----------



## Browncapital

ZoZo said:


> Same... Atleast it seems like we're all in this together



Are Columbia and NYU the same? I didn’t hear from Columbia. Does this mean I likely won’t with NYU?


----------



## fosteli124

Browncapital said:


> Are Columbia and NYU the same? I didn’t hear from Columbia. Does this mean I likely won’t with NYU?


I’m still hopeful for NYU given nobody else on here has heard anything either


----------



## ZoZo

Browncapital said:


> Are Columbia and NYU the same? I didn’t hear from Columbia. Does this mean I likely won’t with NYU?


They're definitely not the same, different schools with different admissions committees. You might still hear from NYU, i don't think there's much of a correlation


----------



## Browncapital

fosteli124 said:


> I’m still hopeful for NYU given nobody else on here has heard anything either



I’m tempted to email them but I know it will probably be a generic response


----------



## Bergmanbaby

It’s still early I don’t think they’ve sent out notifications yet


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Anyway never mind what I said I’m getting itchy as hell


----------



## ZoZo

Hahaha would this be the first time that _no one _on this forum got an interview request? 


Bergmanbaby said:


> Anyway never mind what I said I’m getting itchy as hell


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I feel like if we don't hear back by the end of Monday then maybe?


----------



## ZoZo

Bergmanbaby said:


> I feel like if we don't hear back by the end of Monday then maybe?


Yeah... That would be extra-ordinary. We should all get tshirts to commemorate lol


----------



## fosteli124

The year before last they didn’t start going out until the 10th and and went out a couple different days until the 18th


----------



## fosteli124

has anyone reached out to admissions ?


----------



## Pranjal Dixit

I mailed them yesterday, They said that they haven't started yet. They will sent the request by mid feb and will continue to do so till the first week of march.


----------



## weeblewobble18

In case people don't know already, there's a new head of Grad Film this year and so the admissions process might proceed a little bit differently than in previous years.  There's a hurry up and wait mentality in the film industry, and now we're in the waiting part.
If you're looking for a distraction, I'm currently binge watching Succession on HBO Max and would highly recommend it.  The antics of the family in the show are so high-stakes and dysfunctional that they can probably distract anyone from the anxiety of the admissions process.


----------



## weeblewobble18

Pranjal Dixit said:


> I mailed them yesterday, They said that they haven't started yet. They will sent the request by mid feb and will continue to do so till the first week of march.


Maybe with this information it's not too much to ask to expect interview notifications throughout next week, starting Monday the 14th.


----------



## awesomewing

weeblewobble18 said:


> In case people don't know already, there's a new head of Grad Film this year and so the admissions process might proceed a little bit differently than in previous years.  There's a hurry up and wait mentality in the film industry, and now we're in the waiting part.
> If you're looking for a distraction, I'm currently binge watching Succession on HBO Max and would highly recommend it.  The antics of the family in the show are so high-stakes and dysfunctional that they can probably distract anyone from the anxiety of the admissions process.


THIS!!! I started 2 days ago and almost done with season 1.


----------



## Astraeus323

Just received my interview invite! Now, it is for the Tisch portion of the MBA/MFA dual degree program. But I would bet that means the rest are coming soon. Good luck to all!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Holy shit congrats! Was it an email from Courtney?


----------



## Astraeus323

Bergmanbaby said:


> Holy shit congrats! Was it an email from Courtney?


Yes!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Astraeus323 said:


> Yes!


Does any part of your name start with an A or a B


----------



## awesomewing

Astraeus323 said:


> Just received my interview invite! Now, it is for the Tisch portion of the MBA/MFA dual degree program. But I would bet that means the rest are coming soon. Good luck to all!


Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## fosteli124

Congrats!
In previous years I know the dual degree applicants usually get theirs first so this is good news, we haven't all been passed over !


----------



## Bergmanbaby

fosteli124 said:


> Congrats!
> In previous years I know the dual degree applicants usually get theirs first so this is good news, we haven't all been passed over !


I was wondering about that. How did you figure it out?


----------



## fosteli124

Bergmanbaby said:


> I was wondering about that. How did you figure it out?


A lot of digging and talking to a friend who attended the program


----------



## fosteli124

Also to the best of my knowledge the dual degree individuals are separate from the 36 students they admit just for the MFA program.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

fosteli124 said:


> Also to the best of my knowledge the dual degree individuals are separate from the 36 students they admit just for the MFA program.


Oh I didn’t know this at all. thanks!


----------



## fosteli124

This is on the FAQ-
"Students must be admitted to both programs separately in order to qualify for the Dual Degree in MBA/MFA program. If a student is admitted to Stern alone, they are welcome to pursue that degree. Admittance to Tisch alone does not guarantee admission to the MFA program."
hope this helps


----------



## Ricmr

Does anyone have received an email for interviews ??


----------



## alek

Still waiting over here...


----------



## ZoZo

alek said:


> Still waiting over here...


Same


----------



## fosteli124

this weekend waiting for next week is going to be hell


----------



## Feministninja

I puked all my guts out last weekend only. Don’t have anything to spill this one. May be i will only spiral.


----------



## Cartier

fosteli124 said:


> this weekend waiting for next week is going to be hell


the most debilitating anxiety today especially. truly empathizing with everyone


----------



## Chris W

Deep breaths everyone. While it's an interview with Columbia student @Patrick Clement ... I highly recommend reading this:














 Q & A With Patrick Clement, Columbia MFA Screenwriting & Directing Student


					"I went to Columbia because I wanted to be a better storyteller and understanding structure... and I do think my storytelling
has gotten better and more complex and deeper and I'm really grateful to Columbia.... they delivered exactly what I expected them to deliver."


Recently I had the...
				


Chris W
May 19, 2019
Comments: 4
Category: Film Student Interviews






_"...I think a lot of people think that getting into one of the top five film schools is like the end that is the goal and it's just not.... and it's the same thing I tell my actor friends, they all think "Oh, as soon as I get in the Union I've made it." Well, that's not the goal. That's just something on the way to a goal. Yeah. So that's how I felt about Grad school too. I didn't think just getting into Columbia was going to make me. It's just another thing that will get me to where I want to go. Um, so you know, if people have realistic expectations and they've done their work then they're going to land where they're, where they're supposed to land.

I see a lot of students [on the forums] feeling like two things... One is that getting into Grad School is going to make their career. It's just not true. Whether you get in or don't get in... It really isn't an indictment of how talented you are or yourself as a filmmaker. But also like, you know when I did my interviews I just decided that I was going to be myself and that's the only way to find the right fit. I know it sounds weird, but like all I did was be myself and I figured that I didn't get in it wasn't a good fit. So like that was how I knew that if I did get in somewhere and I accepted and I applied and got in... it had to be a good fit on both sides of the table. So like if it's not a good fit then.... A great example... Chapman. I was on the fence about it... I applied... and I didn't get an interview... Well obviously it wasn't a good fit. Why would I be bummed about that? Because Chapman thinks I'm not a good fit so I just move on. I interviewed at NYU but I didn't think it was exactly the right fit and I got wait-listed... so they didn't think I was a good fit either so I didn't really feel bummed about it at all.

I mean not, not to be too esoteric... but I mean aren't we all just kind of floating around in the universe and then eventually we're just going to land where we're supposed to land I think? Honestly like do the footwork... put one foot in front of the other... and we try to stay true and honest and try not to hurt other people...Then eventually we're going to land and go where we were supposed to go... We're not all supposed to Scorsese... So I don't know man. I guess I just, maybe I have a different view of that, but like eventually we ended up where we're supposed to go as long as we keep doing the work. So hopefully kids will take it easy. I mean I think in the age of, you know, a lot of noise with a lot of people are making stuff... even at the top at the top ten film schools it's going to be at least 200 thesis films that come out of those schools every year. Not including short films that are coming out of other places... So there's a lot of noise and a lot of people are trying to get attention so I see why like Film School is just a way to sort of rise above the noise. But it's not the only way and I see a lot of stress from people [on the forums] and I wish they would just sort of not be as stressed about it. It's just life man. Not getting into film school is not the end of the world.

I mean if getting into Grad school is just your goal. You can get into grad school and then what? It's like it's sort of like when a cat tries to catch a bird for the first time... it gets it in it's mouth and it's like wait a minute... I don't know what the fuck to do now. So it's just having a bigger view of your life and your career I think will really help you in the right direction."_


----------



## awesomewing

fosteli124 said:


> this weekend waiting for next week is going to be hell


I’ve been filling my down time with short bursts of video games, books and my go-to comfort shows. Plan to go shopping and visit a local bookstore that we’ve never been with the wife. 

What’s everyone’s plans for the weekend?


----------



## shuwenqiu

Hi everyone! I just received an interview request  from NYU! I applied for the graduate film MFA ( because I based in Australia, the admissions also save a slot for me based on my timezone. That’s quite a surprise for me. First time applier 
I haven’t received inteview from Columbia….so this is extremely exciting for me!
Guys, Good news will come!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

shuwenqiu said:


> Hi everyone! I just received an interview request  from NYU! I applied for the graduate film MFA ( because I based in Australia, the admissions also save a slot for me based on my timezone. That’s quite a surprise for me. First time applier
> I haven’t received inteview from Columbia….so this is extremely exciting for me!
> Guys, Good news will come!


Congrats!


----------



## JoeIrv22

here comes the anxiety …😬


----------



## Bulamong

Does everyone get shortlisted for an interview? 

What does getting shortlisted for an interview typically mean for the grad film program?


----------



## fosteli124

Bulamong said:


> Does everyone get shortlisted for an interview?
> 
> What does getting shortlisted for an interview typically mean for the grad film program?


A small group of finalists get invited to interview  (I assume about 2-3 per spot, but I don’t know for sure) and from there those individuals are either accepted or waitlisted and a few rejected


----------



## Bel225

Nervously waiting


----------



## Browncapital

Bel225 said:


> Nervously waiting



I emailed Tisch yesterday not reading this thread and like 5 minutes later they replied interview requests come mid February to mid March. I think it should start really rolling in next week.


----------



## Bel225

Browncapital said:


> I emailed Tisch yesterday not reading this thread and like 5 minutes later they replied interview requests come mid February to mid March. I think it should start really rolling in next week.


That’s great to know! Good luck everyone - I applied last year and didn’t get an interview so hoping all my work has payed off


----------



## fosteli124

the stress is real anticipating the start of the week tomorrow, good luck everyone!


----------



## weeblewobble18

No interview request (yet?).  Thinking of this thread though.  Just want to say I hope everyone's doing okay, and that we should hear something soon.  Fingers crossed.  Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Browncapital

weeblewobble18 said:


> No interview request (yet?).  Thinking of this thread though.  Just want to say I hope everyone's doing okay, and that we should hear something soon.  Fingers crossed.  Hope everyone had a good weekend.



She said mid February to early March. So this week it starts I believe.


----------



## Cartier

just got my invite to interview!!!!!! <3


----------



## Browncapital

TOSH.9 said:


> just got my invite to interview!!!!!! <3



Through email? Wow!


----------



## Cartier

Browncapital said:


> Through email? Wow!


yep! they’re coming


----------



## Browncapital

TOSH.9 said:


> yep! they’re coming



When you looked at your application portal did it change before you received your request?


----------



## ma98

I got my interview request!!! I am freaking out and didn't expect it 😭


----------



## banastronaut

I also just received and interview request. This one seems to be more automated than the other interview requests I've received... Makes me wonder if they are doing these in batches or using some other method. I have a buddy I did my undergrad with who I really want to get an interview as well.


----------



## Browncapital

banastronaut said:


> I also just received and interview request. This one seems to be more automated than the other interview requests I've received... Makes me wonder if they are doing these in batches or using some other method. I have a buddy I did my undergrad with who I really want to get an interview as well.



Do you guys think  they were already sent out?


----------



## banastronaut

That's what I'm wondering. I got my USC interview request about a week after the first person posted they got theirs on the USC thread, but that seemed to be because the professor who was interviewing was sending out the emails personally. This email seemed to be pretty automated and broad, which makes me think they might not be sending it out in batches... But I'm keeping my fingers crossed for my friend and everyone watching this thread.


----------



## Browncapital

banastronaut said:


> That's what I'm wondering. I got my USC interview request about a week after the first person posted they got theirs on the USC thread, but that seemed to be because the professor who was interviewing was sending out the emails personally. This email seemed to be pretty automated and broad, which makes me think they might not be sending it out in batches... But I'm keeping my fingers crossed for my friend and everyone watching this thread.



You think this was probably it? I didn’t get into any of the programs I applied to. 

Next year I will reapply but I’m wondering is there a section on this forum to where I can get feedback on my portfolio.


----------



## banastronaut

There is a forum called "portfolio and essay feedback" under applying for film school. I'm sure you'd get some great feedback there!


----------



## fosteli124

Congrats to everyone that got interviews! Hopeful that more come this week, hang in there.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Very much in disbelief - I also received an interview request as part of today's batch. I am wishing everyone here all the luck! My fingers are crossed for you 🤞


----------



## Cartier

inthemoodforlove said:


> Very much in disbelief - I also received an interview request as part of today's batch. I am wishing everyone here all the luck! My fingers are crossed for you 🤞


Congrats!!!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I got mine around two hours ago. Sobbing lol. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bel225

Congrats everyone! Really hoping there will be another batch tomorrow 🤞 trying to stay hopeful!


----------



## notthatguypal

Got mine today as well! Noticed the email pretty late and dates seemed kind of limited. Hopefully there are a couple more days of interview requests. I remember a member mentioned they got their request last Friday, which might suggest they're dividing them into several days?


----------



## Ricmr

Do you think there is a chance to receive more?


----------



## awesomewing

They sure are rolling in fast !!!! Congrats to all who got notice!!


----------



## It_movie

does anyone know what kinds of questions they usually ask? I heard it's quite stressful.


----------



## Chris W

It_movie said:


> does anyone know what kinds of questions they usually ask? I heard it's quite stressful.


Check out previous years threads. 



			Search results for query: nyu


----------



## Mumu-mi

Got my request yesterday late at night. I'm sure they will send out more so good luck to everyone !!


----------



## e96

Chris W said:


> Deep breaths everyone. While it's an interview with Columbia student @Patrick Clement ... I highly recommend reading this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q & A With Patrick Clement, Columbia MFA Screenwriting & Directing Student
> 
> 
> "I went to Columbia because I wanted to be a better storyteller and understanding structure... and I do think my storytelling
> has gotten better and more complex and deeper and I'm really grateful to Columbia.... they delivered exactly what I expected them to deliver."
> 
> 
> Recently I had the...
> 
> 
> 
> Chris W
> May 19, 2019
> Comments: 4
> Category: Film Student Interviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"...I think a lot of people think that getting into one of the top five film schools is like the end that is the goal and it's just not.... and it's the same thing I tell my actor friends, they all think "Oh, as soon as I get in the Union I've made it." Well, that's not the goal. That's just something on the way to a goal. Yeah. So that's how I felt about Grad school too. I didn't think just getting into Columbia was going to make me. It's just another thing that will get me to where I want to go. Um, so you know, if people have realistic expectations and they've done their work then they're going to land where they're, where they're supposed to land.
> 
> I see a lot of students [on the forums] feeling like two things... One is that getting into Grad School is going to make their career. It's just not true. Whether you get in or don't get in... It really isn't an indictment of how talented you are or yourself as a filmmaker. But also like, you know when I did my interviews I just decided that I was going to be myself and that's the only way to find the right fit. I know it sounds weird, but like all I did was be myself and I figured that I didn't get in it wasn't a good fit. So like that was how I knew that if I did get in somewhere and I accepted and I applied and got in... it had to be a good fit on both sides of the table. So like if it's not a good fit then.... A great example... Chapman. I was on the fence about it... I applied... and I didn't get an interview... Well obviously it wasn't a good fit. Why would I be bummed about that? Because Chapman thinks I'm not a good fit so I just move on. I interviewed at NYU but I didn't think it was exactly the right fit and I got wait-listed... so they didn't think I was a good fit either so I didn't really feel bummed about it at all.
> 
> I mean not, not to be too esoteric... but I mean aren't we all just kind of floating around in the universe and then eventually we're just going to land where we're supposed to land I think? Honestly like do the footwork... put one foot in front of the other... and we try to stay true and honest and try not to hurt other people...Then eventually we're going to land and go where we were supposed to go... We're not all supposed to Scorsese... So I don't know man. I guess I just, maybe I have a different view of that, but like eventually we ended up where we're supposed to go as long as we keep doing the work. So hopefully kids will take it easy. I mean I think in the age of, you know, a lot of noise with a lot of people are making stuff... even at the top at the top ten film schools it's going to be at least 200 thesis films that come out of those schools every year. Not including short films that are coming out of other places... So there's a lot of noise and a lot of people are trying to get attention so I see why like Film School is just a way to sort of rise above the noise. But it's not the only way and I see a lot of stress from people [on the forums] and I wish they would just sort of not be as stressed about it. It's just life man. Not getting into film school is not the end of the world.
> 
> I mean if getting into Grad school is just your goal. You can get into grad school and then what? It's like it's sort of like when a cat tries to catch a bird for the first time... it gets it in it's mouth and it's like wait a minute... I don't know what the fuck to do now. So it's just having a bigger view of your life and your career I think will really help you in the right direction."_


I absolutely love this and couldn’t agree more. To be quite honest, I applied to NYU because it’s a #1 film school right now, but I don’t think it’s the right fit for me after speaking with a faculty member. Something just felt off for me personally, but obviously it’s the perfect fit for others. I just hope to be accepted to a program that wants me as much as I want them 😌


----------



## olsmania

shuwenqiu said:


> Hi everyone! I just received an interview request  from NYU! I applied for the graduate film MFA ( because I based in Australia, the admissions also save a slot for me based on my timezone. That’s quite a surprise for me. First time applier
> I haven’t received inteview from Columbia….so this is extremely exciting for me!
> Guys, Good news will come!


Congrats! for me its the other way around, just had interview with Columbia yesterday but no news from Tisch... good luck on your interview!


----------



## 123321

olsmania said:


> Congrats! for me its the other way around, just had interview with Columbia yesterday but no news from Tisch... good luck on your interview!


Good luck with your Columbia application! Could you tell us what questions they asked you during the interview?


----------



## Isaac Z

This really is a great article. I’ve applied to NYU and Columbia two years in a row, was rejected by NYU without an interview last year, and still haven’t gotten a interview request this year. After reading this I now think maybe NYU isn’t for me. On the other hand Columbia waitlisted me last year and gave me an interview this year. This article also ensured me that the Columbia program is exactly what I need. Congrats to everyone who got an interview request from NYU, and I really hope you guys’s hard work pays off. 

On a side note, I’ve never been able to really understand the difference between the NYU film programs and the Columbia film program. If anyone is more informed on this subject it would be greatly appreciated if you can share some of your insights.


Chris W said:


> Deep breaths everyone. While it's an interview with Columbia student @Patrick Clement ... I highly recommend reading this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q & A With Patrick Clement, Columbia MFA Screenwriting & Directing Student
> 
> 
> "I went to Columbia because I wanted to be a better storyteller and understanding structure... and I do think my storytelling
> has gotten better and more complex and deeper and I'm really grateful to Columbia.... they delivered exactly what I expected them to deliver."
> 
> 
> Recently I had the...
> 
> 
> 
> Chris W
> May 19, 2019
> Comments: 4
> Category: Film Student Interviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"...I think a lot of people think that getting into one of the top five film schools is like the end that is the goal and it's just not.... and it's the same thing I tell my actor friends, they all think "Oh, as soon as I get in the Union I've made it." Well, that's not the goal. That's just something on the way to a goal. Yeah. So that's how I felt about Grad school too. I didn't think just getting into Columbia was going to make me. It's just another thing that will get me to where I want to go. Um, so you know, if people have realistic expectations and they've done their work then they're going to land where they're, where they're supposed to land.
> 
> I see a lot of students [on the forums] feeling like two things... One is that getting into Grad School is going to make their career. It's just not true. Whether you get in or don't get in... It really isn't an indictment of how talented you are or yourself as a filmmaker. But also like, you know when I did my interviews I just decided that I was going to be myself and that's the only way to find the right fit. I know it sounds weird, but like all I did was be myself and I figured that I didn't get in it wasn't a good fit. So like that was how I knew that if I did get in somewhere and I accepted and I applied and got in... it had to be a good fit on both sides of the table. So like if it's not a good fit then.... A great example... Chapman. I was on the fence about it... I applied... and I didn't get an interview... Well obviously it wasn't a good fit. Why would I be bummed about that? Because Chapman thinks I'm not a good fit so I just move on. I interviewed at NYU but I didn't think it was exactly the right fit and I got wait-listed... so they didn't think I was a good fit either so I didn't really feel bummed about it at all.
> 
> I mean not, not to be too esoteric... but I mean aren't we all just kind of floating around in the universe and then eventually we're just going to land where we're supposed to land I think? Honestly like do the footwork... put one foot in front of the other... and we try to stay true and honest and try not to hurt other people...Then eventually we're going to land and go where we were supposed to go... We're not all supposed to Scorsese... So I don't know man. I guess I just, maybe I have a different view of that, but like eventually we ended up where we're supposed to go as long as we keep doing the work. So hopefully kids will take it easy. I mean I think in the age of, you know, a lot of noise with a lot of people are making stuff... even at the top at the top ten film schools it's going to be at least 200 thesis films that come out of those schools every year. Not including short films that are coming out of other places... So there's a lot of noise and a lot of people are trying to get attention so I see why like Film School is just a way to sort of rise above the noise. But it's not the only way and I see a lot of stress from people [on the forums] and I wish they would just sort of not be as stressed about it. It's just life man. Not getting into film school is not the end of the world.
> 
> I mean if getting into Grad school is just your goal. You can get into grad school and then what? It's like it's sort of like when a cat tries to catch a bird for the first time... it gets it in it's mouth and it's like wait a minute... I don't know what the fuck to do now. So it's just having a bigger view of your life and your career I think will really help you in the right direction."_


----------



## sdashiel

Has anyone else gotten an interview so far?


----------



## olsmania

123321 said:


> Good luck with your Columbia application! Could you tell us what questions they asked you during the interview?


Thanks  Very casual conversation, the asked about what kind of movies I like, why Columbia, what am I doing right now and later it kind of turned into discussion about the school. Hope it helps!


----------



## mandrewvi

Hi Everyone! How accurate are the analytics on Vimeo? I looked at my watch history and my application film hasn't been viewed at all; I have one view from early January. I'm concerned that maybe my film wasn't reviewed.


----------



## Cartier

mandrewvi said:


> Hi Everyone! How accurate are the analytics on Vimeo? I looked at my watch history and my application film hasn't been viewed at all; I have one view from early January. I'm concerned that maybe my film wasn't reviewed.


I highly suggest checking the impressions rather than the views, i only had one view recorded on my vimeo analytics January-February. But had multiple impressions throughout the same time period


----------



## mandrewvi

Cartier said:


> I highly suggest checking the impressions rather than the views, i only had one view recorded on my vimeo analytics January-February. But had multiple impressions throughout the same time period


Thanks for the tip! My film had 5 impressions between Jan 21-27 so hopefully it was viewed in its entirety. Congrats to all those that received an interview!


----------



## Browncapital

mandrewvi said:


> Hi Everyone! How accurate are the analytics on Vimeo? I looked at my watch history and my application film hasn't been viewed at all; I have one view from early January. I'm concerned that maybe my film wasn't reviewed.



Did you just provide a link or actually put in it the portfolio if that makes sense?


----------



## Film123

huge congrats to those who received an interview invite! out of curiosity, what is the percentage of people  getting accepted after receiving an interview invite? thanks


----------



## Chris W

CT999 said:


> what is the percentage of people getting accepted after receiving an interview invite? thanks


Those stats are found in the full admissions statistics link below in the extra Supporting Member data section. 


NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






17%

Admitted
53   out of   304   Admitted



5%

Waitlisted
15   out of   304   Waitlisted



78%

*Not Admitted*
236   out of   304   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## awesomewing

Welp, still no news as of today. I think that’s a wrap for me.


----------



## colbarrios

awesomewing said:


> Welp, still no news as of today. I think that’s a wrap for me.


Me too 😞


----------



## Yufei

olsmania said:


> 谢谢 非常随意的谈话，被问到我喜欢什么样的电影，为什么选择哥伦比亚，我现在在做什么，后来变成了关于学校的讨论。希望能帮助到你！


感谢您分享的内容！想问一下他们是否曾经问过您喜欢您的导演的风格或者关于您现在提交的有什么灵感？
...当你和他们谈论学校时，他们会关注什么话题？太感谢了！❤️❤️


----------



## teyyana

Hi, everyone!
I've been watching this thread for quite some time. I have no experience in the film industry and the realization of wanting to shift and pursue a career in it came late, a week before the submission deadline date lol so I decided to apply this year

Congratulations to all the shortlisted! For those who silently watch this thread (like me) or plan to reapply next year, please bump me if there's a new thread for the 2023 admission. Hopefully we will meet soon at Tisch and get to collaborate on projects as seniors or classmates!


----------



## lalalind

I haven’t heard from NYU either (but I did hear from CalArts today!) Hoping more interview requests come ❤️


----------



## Bel225

Haven’t heard anything here - really hoping there are some late requests going out but heard from Columbia so very happy about that  good luck


----------



## teyyana

Has Tisch ever admitted students without interview?


----------



## Jennie.

teyyana said:


> Has Tisch ever admitted students without interview?


I feel like there are very few students who are not requested to interview.


----------



## Trista Weng

lalalind said:


> I haven’t heard from NYU either (but I did hear from CalArts today!) Hoping more interview requests come ❤️


Are you applying for the MFA program in Directing? If it is, I also applied for this program but got interview request more than a week ago…And I am still waiting for the response from NYU…


----------



## lalalind

Trista Weng said:


> Are you applying for the MFA program in Directing? If it is, I also applied for this program but got interview request more than a week ago…And I am still waiting for the response from NYU…


I applied to the MFA in Film/Video, not Directing. I think most CalArts requests have gone out but I submitted my application 3 days ago since they were still open for that program. I think that’s why mine came in later


----------



## Chris W

teyyana said:


> Has Tisch ever admitted students without interview?


Not according to the stats in our database unfortunately.


----------



## JoeIrv22

Do you think they are done sending out interviews?


----------



## weeblewobble18

I do not. 
From Courtney: 
Interview requests have started to go out but they can continue to go out on a rolling basis through the second week of March. Please note that all interviews, if requested, are taking place on Zoom. 
A couple years ago, a couple accepted applicants got their interview eight days after the first batch was released. 
Hang in there and try not to think about it too much!  A watched pot never boils (or at the very least, it's agony waiting for it).


----------



## Browncapital

JoeIrv22 said:


> Do you think they are done sending out interviews?



Yes! If I don’t get into UCLA then next year I’ll try.


----------



## Browncapital

weeblewobble18 said:


> I do not.
> From Courtney:
> Interview requests have started to go out but they can continue to go out on a rolling basis through the second week of March. Please note that all interviews, if requested, are taking place on Zoom.
> A couple years ago, a couple accepted applicants got their interview eight days after the first batch was released.
> Hang in there and try not to think about it too much!  A watched pot never boils (or at the very least, it's agony waiting for it).



But weren’t they saying that last year? And it turned out they already sent out the requests? I think they are just required to say that.

When looking at the application history here, they sent them out once and that was usually it. They would tell applicants on here that there was still a chance but there weren’t anymore sent out.


----------



## weeblewobble18

Browncapital said:


> But weren’t they saying that last year? And it turned out they already sent out the requests? I think they are just required to say that.
> 
> When looking at the application history here, they sent them out once and that was usually it. They would tell applicants on here that there was still a chance but there weren’t anymore sent out.


You are so terribly negative!  Compassionately, how does that serve you?  If they've gone out on a rolling basis every year since this website's been created, which you can clearly see if you do your research on threads from previous years, you'll be able to determine from evidence that a speculation like "I think they are just required to say that" is unfounded.  And why would the admissions office from NYU come to FilmSchool.org and let the applicants know if they still had a chance? 

I know I don't know you at all, but I'm confused at the attitude.  Rejection is part of the business.  You are also operating in an ecosystem on this forum, and such negativity isn't helpful, for you or anyone else.  I've been seeing your pessimistic posts on this website for a few months now.  If you really want to be a filmmaker, I encourage you to put yourself out there in any way that you can if you really want to go to film school and get experience.  I have a lot of connections in the Los Angeles area and you're more than welcome to PM me if you want some more concrete information about getting your foot in the door.


----------



## colbarrios

weeblewobble18 said:


> I do not.
> From Courtney:
> Interview requests have started to go out but they can continue to go out on a rolling basis through the second week of March. Please note that all interviews, if requested, are taking place on Zoom.
> A couple years ago, a couple accepted applicants got their interview eight days after the first batch was released.
> Hang in there and try not to think about it too much!  A watched pot never boils (or at the very least, it's agony waiting for it).


Oh did you email them? Is Courtney the person in charge of admissions? Thanks for sharing. 😎


----------



## Browncapital

weeblewobble18 said:


> You are so terribly negative!  Compassionately, how does that serve you?  If they've gone out on a rolling basis every year since this website's been created, which you can clearly see if you do your research on threads from previous years, you'll be able to determine from evidence that a speculation like "I think they are just required to say that" is unfounded.  And why would the admissions office from NYU come to FilmSchool.org and let the applicants know if they still had a chance?
> 
> I know I don't know you at all, but I'm confused at the attitude.  Rejection is part of the business.  You are also operating in an ecosystem on this forum, and such negativity isn't helpful, for you or anyone else.  I've been seeing your pessimistic posts on this website for a few months now.  If you really want to be a filmmaker, I encourage you to put yourself out there in any way that you can if you really want to go to film school and get experience.  I have a lot of connections in the Los Angeles area and you're more than welcome to PM me if you want some more concrete information about getting your foot in the door.



I apologize for the negative energy and misinformation. Didn’t mean to cause harm to anyone. Hopefully it will have a much better environment. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

weeblewobble18 said:


> You are so terribly negative!  Compassionately, how does that serve you?  If they've gone out on a rolling basis every year since this website's been created, which you can clearly see if you do your research on threads from previous years, you'll be able to determine from evidence that a speculation like "I think they are just required to say that" is unfounded.  And why would the admissions office from NYU come to FilmSchool.org and let the applicants know if they still had a chance?
> 
> I know I don't know you at all, but I'm confused at the attitude.  Rejection is part of the business.  You are also operating in an ecosystem on this forum, and such negativity isn't helpful, for you or anyone else.  I've been seeing your pessimistic posts on this website for a few months now.  If you really want to be a filmmaker, I encourage you to put yourself out there in any way that you can if you really want to go to film school and get experience.  I have a lot of connections in the Los Angeles area and you're more than welcome to PM me if you want some more concrete information about getting your foot in the door.


hey! can you link where the admissions office from nyu posted on the forum? I'd love to find that information.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Browncapital said:


> I apologize for the negative energy and misinformation. I will no longer be here so hopefully you’ll feel much better.
> 
> Didn’t mean to cause harm to anyone. Hopefully it will have a much better environment. I will no longer be a member on this forum!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!


I just want to say that I've seen all your posts this year on the same schools I applied to and just wanted to let you know that last year I didn't get into any of my choices and this year I got an interview at all 3. I don't think you should give up! I think you can spend the next few months planning how to make your work and portfolio better. Sometimes (and hopefully for me) the second time's the charm  genuinely wishing you luck!


----------



## Anlan

Hi! Just new here… I’m curious are there any people from Europe or Asia got the interviews yet? 
(Since I didn't see one, I’m guessing are they send the request based on regions or whatever, but maybe I’m wrong.)
Thanks!!!


----------



## 123321

Anlan said:


> Hi! Just new here… I’m curious are there any people from Europe or Asia got the interviews yet?
> (Since I didn't see one, I’m guessing are they send the request based on regions or whatever, but maybe I’m wrong.)
> Thanks!!!


totally agree. I’m from Asia and none of the applicants I know got the interviews ( some of them are top tier filmmakers of our age)


----------



## Bel225

Anlan said:


> Hi! Just new here… I’m curious are there any people from Europe or Asia got the interviews yet?
> (Since I didn't see one, I’m guessing are they send the request based on regions or whatever, but maybe I’m wrong.)
> Thanks!!!


Hey! I'm international - from Europe but living in the US and haven't received an interview - I'm hoping you are right


----------



## Anlan

Well, I hope we still have the chance to hear something back!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## Xuejie Shao

Browncapital said:


> But weren’t they saying that last year? And it turned out they already sent out the requests? I think they are just required to say that.
> 
> When looking at the application history here, they sent them out once and that was usually it. They would tell applicants on here that there was still a chance but there weren’t anymore sent out.


nonono Dear Beown don't do this.  The girl in your head portrait is so cute. Don't make it go away. Seeing your posts these days seems to see myself I think he jiust would like to encourage you and make you come out form the emotinal quagmire!


----------



## notthatguypal

Anlan said:


> Hi! Just new here… I’m curious are there any people from Europe or Asia got the interviews yet?
> (Since I didn't see one, I’m guessing are they send the request based on regions or whatever, but maybe I’m wrong.)
> Thanks!!!


Hi I'm from Europe, but living in the States for my OPT. I did get an interview. I gave my US address as my physical one, so maybe I don't fall into the int'l batch as far as interview invites go.


----------



## Anlan

notthatguypal said:


> Hi I'm from Europe, but living in the States for my OPT. I did get an interview. I gave my US address as my physical one, so maybe I don't fall into the int'l batch as far as interview invites go.


Congratulations!!!
Thanks for telling me!!!
Good luck with your interview and applications!!!


----------



## Bel225

notthatguypal said:


> Hi I'm from Europe, but living in the States for my OPT. I did get an interview. I gave my US address as my physical one, so maybe I don't fall into the int'l batch as far as interview invites go.


Ah - I'm in the exact same boat as you, no interview here. Good luck!!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Did anyone find out who their interviewers are yet?


----------



## Cartier

Bergmanbaby said:


> Did anyone find out who their interviewers are yet?



i did today. when is yours?


----------



## Mumu-mi

Hey !! How did you find out? Did you email the school or you were notified?


----------



## Cartier

emailed two days after interview request


----------



## Yufei

Cartier said:


> emailed two days after interview request


Did you  email the school to ask who the interviewer will be? thank you！！


----------



## Cartier

Yufei said:


> Did you  email the school to ask who the interviewer will be? thank you！！


They will email you


----------



## analaurabagne

Hi everyone. 

Not to be negative, but since I didn't get an email yet, do you guys know how long it takes for them to send out a rejection email? Just wanna know if they wait until march to do that.

The anxiety is kinda bad.


----------



## Chris W

Check the database for the past decision dates but I seem to recall they don't give out until much later.


----------



## analaurabagne

Chris W said:


> Check the database for the past decision dates but I seem to recall they don't give out until much later.


I'll give it a look. Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Bel225

analaurabagne said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Not to be negative, but since I didn't get an email yet, do you guys know how long it takes for them to send out a rejection email? Just wanna know if they wait until march to do that.
> 
> The anxiety is kinda bad.


I applied last year too, and I believe I got my rejection notification the same day that people got their acceptance letters. (March 17th) The waiting is agonising :/


----------



## VBM

Yeah I hate the waiting! Congratulations to those who got an interview! Has anybody had theirs? What did they ask?


----------



## Browncapital

Xuejie Shao said:


> nonono Dear Beown don't do this.  The girl in your head portrait is so cute. Don't make it go away. Seeing your posts these days seems to see myself I think he jiust would like to encourage you and make you come out form the emotinal quagmire!



Aw thanks


----------



## e96

Browncapital said:


> Aw thanks


I agree with what this person said! I used to be a very negative person and really reversing that habit is something that's helped me succeed so much in life so far. Keep your chin up. Graduate programs don't define you. If you're a filmmaker, you're going to find a way to tell stories!


----------



## olsmania

hi guys! Does anybody know if they will send you an email if you will NOT be selected for an interview? Or they just send interview invites and the rest just doesn't get any info at all?
Fingers crossed for everyone before the interview and the ones still waiting!!


----------



## happiernow

olsmania said:


> hi guys! Does anybody know if they will send you an email if you will NOT be selected for an interview? Or they just send interview invites and the rest just doesn't get any info at all?
> Fingers crossed for everyone before the interview and the ones still waiting!!


if you don’t get an interview, the only kind of contact you get is a rejection letter.


----------



## lalalind

So I’ve been doing a lot of reflecting on my application process so far and I feel like I’ve learned a lot about myself. I’m curious, what’s something you have learned about yourself and your artistry through this process? 

Personally, I’ve learned that I am happiest when I can go really crazy and explore the weird ideas in my head. I don’t have a clear idea of who I am as a filmmaker quite yet and I think I would benefit more from being able to explore my artistry than from polishing my directing skills at this point in my life.


----------



## Cartier

good luck to everyone starting their interviews this week!


----------



## djbscjwsvw

Hey All! Longtime lurker here. Curious to hear everyone's reasons for applying to NYU vs other programs? What stands out about NYU specifically? I've got an interview this week and I'm beginning to second guess all my reasons for applying


----------



## Cartier

djbscjwsvw said:


> Hey All! Longtime lurker here. Curious to hear everyone's reasons for applying to NYU vs other programs? What stands out about NYU specifically? I've got an interview this week and I'm beginning to second guess all my reasons for applying


Big things to consider. Frankly I haven’t considered any other programs. For me i love the community that comes out of tisch- i have many friends that have come out of the program and the admiration and appreciation i hold for those relationships is really none other. The quality of work that comes out of the program which is a combination of the participation of other students and colleagues and the access to quality of instructors is a big factor for me. 

What‘s making you second guess? The cost?


----------



## sdashiel

I just got this reply from Courtney. Based on your experience. How true is this? Should I just not expect an interview schedule this year given the date?

Thanks.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

For those who have interviews, have you heard back from the school about further details after confirming? Still waiting to hear back myself and getting a little nervous


----------



## Bergmanbaby

inthemoodforlove said:


> For those who have interviews, have you heard back from the school about further details after confirming? Still waiting to hear back myself and getting a little nervous


When are you interviewing? I’m going on Thursday and got my email


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Bergmanbaby said:


> When are you interviewing? I’m going on Thursday and got my email


Next week! And coincidentally just got the email as well :')


----------



## LIN CINDY

Has anyone finished the interview? I wonder what kinds of questions they may ask.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

LIN CINDY said:


> Has anyone finished the interview? I wonder what kinds of questions they may ask.


yeah I'd love if people who've already gone can share their experiences


----------



## Chris W

Bergmanbaby said:


> yeah I'd love if people who've already gone can share their experiences


Check last year's threads and applications in our database if you haven't yet already.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

has anyone interviewed yet? I have mine tomorrow and would love to hear from someone who's gone already


----------



## pj456

I interviewed yesterday early afternoon was I the first? I don’t know but all I can say is be confident and calm they were so lovely and encouraging just be yourself!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

pj456 said:


> I interviewed yesterday early afternoon was I the first? I don’t know but all I can say is be confident and calm they were so lovely and encouraging just be yourself!


Who did you have? Did they ask you any questions you weren’t prepared for?


----------



## Cartier

pj456 said:


> I interviewed yesterday early afternoon was I the first? I don’t know but all I can say is be confident and calm they were so lovely and encouraging just be yourself!


i think the 22nd was  the first day. Wishing you good luck!


----------



## Mumu-mi

I had it two days ago. It was very friendly and easygoing. Questions were very similar to the ones you find here, besides some specific questions about visual samples.


----------



## Feministninja

Hey people, it is a huge ask, but if anyone would like to take some time out to go through my application and provide some feedback, I'll be grateful. 

Thank you in advance. Please feel free to reach out in DMs in case. 






						Feedback on Application
					

Hey everyone,  I applied for MFA at NYU this year, and have not heard back anything yet. I think rejected applications do not get any kind of feedback from the school, so I wanted to share my application material here, hoping some of you could take out some time to let me know where I could...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Has anyone asked when we might hear back about decisions?


----------



## Consuelo J

Bergmanbaby said:


> Has anyone asked when we might hear back about decisions?


They said about the end of March or a little bit earlier.


----------



## LIN CINDY

Has anyone interviewed with a screenwriting professor Ave? Do you guys know his full name or email address?


----------



## VBM

Hey, I had my interview yesterday:
What are you up to now?
Why an MFA at NYU?
If I gave you £30000 pitch me a script? (the one I gave didn't have a strong enough story so they asked for another so I had to pitch twice)
What would you have done differently about your visual sample?
When was a time you felt free?
Where have you lived and travelled in your life, independently?
You must have met interesting people during your time as a scientist, describe one of them.
Any questions for us?


----------



## Luciana

Hi, guys. I just found this place. This year I am reapplying. Last year I was rejected without an interview. But this year I got my invitation. Hope it will encourage someone here do not to lose hope.


----------



## Browncapital

Luciana said:


> Hi, guys. I just found this place. This year I am reapplying. Last year I was rejected without an interview. But this year I got my invitation. Hope it will encourage someone here do not to lose hope.



Seeing your comment today, uplifted my spirit.


----------



## Luciana

VBM said:


> Hey, I had my interview yesterday:
> What are you up to now?
> Why an MFA at NYU?
> If I gave you £30000 pitch me a script? (the one I gave didn't have a strong enough story so they asked for another so I had to pitch twice)
> What would you have done differently about your visual sample?
> When was a time you felt free?
> Where have you lived and travelled in your life, independently?
> You must have met interesting people during your time as a scientist, describe one of them.
> Any questions for us?


Thanks for sharing. how do you feel about the interview?


----------



## Luciana

Browncapital said:


> Seeing your comment today, uplifted my spirit.


I know what you feel. Last year I was completely ruined by the feeling that I did not get to the interview stage. If you need any support please let me know


----------



## dchuang0710

NYU is my dream school and the only school I applied to last year. I was devastated when I didn't even get an interview last cycle. Following NYU's rejection letter, I was in such deep despair and was seriously doubting myself as a filmmaker for a while.

After some very intense self-reflection and soul searching (even thought about just giving up filming all together and just go be a mom), I came to understand that if I truly love filmmaking, nothing is ever going to stop me from doing it. I took a scriptwriting class at a local universities, wrote more scripts, made a better short, and just kept on improving my applications. 

I wish I can tell you that I got an interview with NYU this year, but I can't, because I did not. But what I can tell you is that so far I have been accepted into the 2022 film MFA program at USC, UT-Austin with fellowship and waiting on decisions from UCLA and Columbia after strong interviews.

I guess what I am trying to say is remember that you are in love with filmmaking not the film school. As long as you take that love for film with you and keep on creating, doors will open for you. They might not be the initial doors you were hoping for, but they will still lead you to a better place! 

DM me if anyone wants some support or talk about films (especially horror films).


----------



## Yang Qian

dchuang0710 said:


> NYU is my dream school and the only school I applied to last year. I was devastated when I didn't even get an interview last cycle. Following NYU's rejection letter, I was in such deep despair and was seriously doubting myself as a filmmaker for a while.
> 
> After some very intense self-reflection and soul searching (even thought about just giving up filming all together and just go be a mom), I came to understand that if I truly love filmmaking, nothing is ever going to stop me from doing it. I took a scriptwriting class at a local universities, wrote more scripts, made a better short, and just kept on improving my applications.
> 
> I wish I can tell you that I got an interview with NYU this year, but I can't, because I did not. But what I can tell you is that so far I have been accepted into the 2022 film MFA program at USC, UT-Austin with fellowship and waiting on decisions from UCLA and Columbia after strong interviews.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is remember that you are in love with filmmaking not the film school. As long as you take that love for film with you and keep on creating, doors will open for you. They might not be the initial doors you were hoping for, but they will still lead you to a better place!
> 
> DM me if anyone wants some support or talk about films (especially horror films).


wow this is truly inspirational. As a newbie filmmaker, I doubted myself a lot while putting together applications for those film schools. I'm still anxiously waiting for the notification in March but I believe I'll end up where I belong. btw I was panning to attend the horror film production summer course at USC in 2020 but did not go because of the pandemic.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

dchuang0710 said:


> NYU is my dream school and the only school I applied to last year. I was devastated when I didn't even get an interview last cycle. Following NYU's rejection letter, I was in such deep despair and was seriously doubting myself as a filmmaker for a while.
> 
> After some very intense self-reflection and soul searching (even thought about just giving up filming all together and just go be a mom), I came to understand that if I truly love filmmaking, nothing is ever going to stop me from doing it. I took a scriptwriting class at a local universities, wrote more scripts, made a better short, and just kept on improving my applications.
> 
> I wish I can tell you that I got an interview with NYU this year, but I can't, because I did not. But what I can tell you is that so far I have been accepted into the 2022 film MFA program at USC, UT-Austin with fellowship and waiting on decisions from UCLA and Columbia after strong interviews.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is remember that you are in love with filmmaking not the film school. As long as you take that love for film with you and keep on creating, doors will open for you. They might not be the initial doors you were hoping for, but they will still lead you to a better place!
> 
> DM me if anyone wants some support or talk about films (especially horror films).


Thank you so much for this. And thank you to everyone on this thread who's been so encouraging. I'm here feeling quite nervous for my interview, and realising the struggle is not over. But I'm also trying my best to believe that I'll be making films with or without these schools. Following our dreams and pushing forward with our goals should not be conditional on an acceptance to a school.


----------



## VBM

Luciana said:


> Thanks for sharing. how do you feel about the interview?


Wholeheartedly agree with everything said about how the passion of filmmaking is above getting in! I also applied last year and didn’t get in and reapplied this year because I feel I’d gained experience. To be honest with you, I think I answered some questions well and some not so well because they guided me to different answers so it’s really hard to tell. I’m going to work on my plan if I don’t get in and focus on improving my filmmaking xxx


----------



## Luciana

VBM said:


> Wholeheartedly agree with everything said about how the passion of filmmaking is above getting in! I also applied last year and didn’t get in and reapplied this year because I feel I’d gained experience. To be honest with you, I think I answered some questions well and some not so well because they guided me to different answers so it’s really hard to tell. I’m going to work on my plan if I don’t get in and focus on improving my filmmaking xxx


Fingers crossed for you. I hope we all get to the places we want to be. By the way, with whom did you have your interview?


----------



## Cartier

I vaguely remember today being the last available day to interview (pls correct me if I’m wrong).
Precedent says mid march until some news, lets hope earlier. Congrats to all for your hard work, we should be proud.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Cartier said:


> I vaguely remember today being the last available day to interview (pls correct me if I’m wrong).
> Precedent says mid march until some news, lets hope earlier. Congrats to all for your hard work, we should be proud.


Hey, I saw slots up until March 8th
We'll hear back by March 15th, I was told, so not very long from now.


----------



## Luciana

Last year I received rejection letter on 17 of March


----------



## inthemoodforlove

I wanted to get everyone's thoughts on this - I'm on the fence about whether or not to send a thank you email to the faculty members following the interview? In my previous field, this is usually best practice, but I'm not sure what the etiquette is here.


----------



## Luciana

inthemoodforlove said:


> I wanted to get everyone's thoughts on this - I'm on the fence about whether or not to send a thank you email to the faculty members following the interview? In my previous field, this is usually best practice, but I'm not sure what the etiquette is here.


How was it?


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Luciana said:


> How was it?


Challenging but definitely agree with what others have said, they make it a very warm and friendly experience overall!


----------



## likeyou

inthemoodforlove said:


> Challenging but definitely agree with what others have said, they make it a very warm and friendly experience overall!


Confirm! That was challenging. With whom did you have your interview? I read some guys here were asked to pitch the story. That's quite stressful


----------



## Bergmanbaby

inthemoodforlove said:


> Challenging but definitely agree with what others have said, they make it a very warm and friendly experience overall!


who did you have? I sent thank you emails


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

inthemoodforlove said:


> I wanted to get everyone's thoughts on this - I'm on the fence about whether or not to send a thank you email to the faculty members following the interview? In my previous field, this is usually best practice, but I'm not sure what the etiquette is here.


I like to send thank you emails. Mine usually go like this:

Hello [Professor/Mr./Ms. name],

I thoroughly enjoyed talking with you this [morning/afternoon]. Thank you so much for your time. I appreciate your answers to my questions, especially about [whatever major question that you got answered]. I got a better picture of the program and its curriculum. After talking with you, I'm sure that [school] is what I'm looking for in a graduate program. 

Thank you again for the opportunity to talk further.

Sincerely,
[my name]


----------



## ma98

ah now i'm wondeirng if i should've sent a thank you email too. i had my interview on Tuesday, do you think it's too late to send one now? also did you send them individually or CC'd everyone onto one?


----------



## ScriptToScreenDream

ma98 said:


> ah now i'm wondeirng if i should've sent a thank you email too. i had my interview on Tuesday, do you think it's too late to send one now? also did you send them individually or CC'd everyone onto one?


I'd say do it individually. you might have talked about something specific regarding a school, etc. that doesn't apply to the others


----------



## Bergmanbaby

ma98 said:


> ah now i'm wondeirng if i should've sent a thank you email too. i had my interview on Tuesday, do you think it's too late to send one now? also did you send them individually or CC'd everyone onto one?


I usually wait a few days anyway so two days later is fine. I emailed everyone separately.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

but also I know people who got in last year who sent the same email to all three, I dont think anyone cares that much about the thank you emails


----------



## NatalieQu

inthemoodforlove said:


> Hey, I saw slots up until March 8th
> We'll hear back by March 15th, I was told, so not very long from now.


Wow, did they tell you this date during the interview? Been nervously counting days after my interview😭


----------



## likeyou

NatalieQu said:


> Wow, did they tell you this date during the interview? Been nervously counting days after my interview😭


When did you have yours?


----------



## NatalieQu

likeyou said:


> When did you have yours?


22nd!


----------



## likeyou

NatalieQu said:


> 22nd!


You probably was among the first. What did they ask?


----------



## NatalieQu

likeyou said:


> You probably was among the first. What did they ask?


They began with asking me to talk about the short film that I submitted. And the rest of the interview went quite spontaneously. They asked me to share some stories from my childhood, and what particular craft of filmmaking do I want to improve on the most from attending the MFA. Overall, I felt like the questions were raised very specific to the answers that I had given.


----------



## likeyou

NatalieQu said:


> They began with asking me to talk about the short film that I submitted. And the rest of the interview went quite spontaneously. They asked me to share some stories from my childhood, and what particular craft of filmmaking do I want to improve on the most from attending the MFA. Overall, I felt like the questions were raised very specific to the answers that I had given.


Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you have very lively discussion. Who did you have?


----------



## NatalieQu

likeyou said:


> Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you have very lively discussion. Who did you have?


No problem! I interviewed with Julia, Mia and Andrew.


----------



## burtsbee

dying waiting for these decisions!


----------



## likeyou

burtsbee said:


> dying waiting for these decisions!


me too.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

I've been so drained from all the nerves and anticipation, I've found it hard to watch films/television or read books without thinking about these upcoming decisions. To try and combat this, I spontaneously went and saw the new Batman film in the cinema, and if you can, I would highly recommend seeing it! Fantastic film, beautiful cinematography, a brilliant score. If not Batman, I would recommend trying to see any film in the theatre if it's safe to do so where you are - being physically immersed in the movie-going experience really did the trick to reignite my love for film and remind me of all the reasons why I want to pursue this, with or without film school.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Does anyone have any idea how the process works post-interview? Do they review your entire file again or is it more that the interview now plays the most important role in deciding the final cohort?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi folks.. I wanted to know 2 things 

- If 1 hasn't got an interview yet does that mean they haven't been shortlisted ? 
- When will the decisions come ? 

Thank you and goodluck


----------



## likeyou

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi folks.. I wanted to know 2 things
> 
> - If 1 hasn't got an interview yet does that mean they haven't been shortlisted ?
> - When will the decisions come ?
> 
> Thank you and goodluck


Last year I received rejection without interview on 17 of March


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

likeyou said:


> Last year I received rejection without interview on 17 of March


Hi thanks for the reply. Yea I figured on their website only finalists are interviewed. So technically I am not shortlisted  So won't be waiting for the rejection letter.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Weird they replied saying the interview requests will be sent till mid march so guess I still have some hope


----------



## ma98

weird question but are all interviewed candidates either accepted or waitlisted?


----------



## inthemoodforlove

ma98 said:


> weird question but are all interviewed candidates either accepted or waitlisted?


Wondering the same thing, I haven’t seen too many NYU applications that interviewed and were denied


----------



## Mos31203

dchuang0710 said:


> NYU is my dream school and the only school I applied to last year. I was devastated when I didn't even get an interview last cycle. Following NYU's rejection letter, I was in such deep despair and was seriously doubting myself as a filmmaker for a while.
> 
> After some very intense self-reflection and soul searching (even thought about just giving up filming all together and just go be a mom), I came to understand that if I truly love filmmaking, nothing is ever going to stop me from doing it. I took a scriptwriting class at a local universities, wrote more scripts, made a better short, and just kept on improving my applications.
> 
> I wish I can tell you that I got an interview with NYU this year, but I can't, because I did not. But what I can tell you is that so far I have been accepted into the 2022 film MFA program at USC, UT-Austin with fellowship and waiting on decisions from UCLA and Columbia after strong interviews.
> 
> I guess what I am trying to say is remember that you are in love with filmmaking not the film school. As long as you take that love for film with you and keep on creating, doors will open for you. They might not be the initial doors you were hoping for, but they will still lead you to a better place!
> 
> DM me if anyone wants some support or talk about films (especially horror films).


I had a similar experience back in 2020. I tried again last year and when I got my first rejection letter this time, I was very very devasted. But after a lot of conversations with myself and others, I kinda came to the realization that film schools aren't the end goal here. My ultimate goal is to enter this industry and keep making films.

I didn't get an interview request from NYU this year either, but I got accepted to the TRF program at Syracuse (also my dream school). Now I'm helping some friends produce a stage play in September and trying to write more stories before the program starts. Just wanna share my experience here as well because I know it feels terrible and devastating not hearing back from dream schools.

Also I'd love to have some suggestions on making horror films lol I'm scared of them but I do want to make one myself.


----------



## It_movie

Does anyone know when we’ll hear back?


----------



## banastronaut

It_movie said:


> Does anyone know when we’ll hear back?


Last year was around the 15th, so next week might be when we hear back.


----------



## Bel225

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share any more about their application if they were successful in getting an interview? I didn’t get one last year and have been unsuccessful this year too. I did get an interview at Columbia and have been accepted for socdoc at SVA this year. Obviously NYU is extremely competitive but I’m curious as to what I’ve been getting wrong. Huge congrats to everyone who have gotten interviews - such an incredible achievement


----------



## likeyou

Hi guys,

I just had the interview. That was challenging but inspiring. With some questions, I got lost. But in general, they are very nice and friendly. Besides, I got some advice on coming prepared if I am accepted, which is priceless for me.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

likeyou said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just had the interview. That was challenging but inspiring. With some questions, I got lost. But in general, they are very nice and friendly. Besides, I got some advice on coming prepared if I am accepted, which is priceless for me.


wow, what kind of advice?


----------



## inthemoodforlove

Bel225 said:


> I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share any more about their application if they were successful in getting an interview? I didn’t get one last year and have been unsuccessful this year too. I did get an interview at Columbia and have been accepted for socdoc at SVA this year. Obviously NYU is extremely competitive but I’m curious as to what I’ve been getting wrong. Huge congrats to everyone who have gotten interviews - such an incredible achievement


Right now, I'm honestly too much of a mess, spiralling between hope and despair - but I'd be happy to answer any questions/share my experience after I get some closure from all this. Feel free to send me a pm!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

If they said by March 15th then do we think it’s tomorrow… I can’t think about anything else right now


----------



## e96

Mos31203 said:


> I had a similar experience back in 2020. I tried again last year and when I got my first rejection letter this time, I was very very devasted. But after a lot of conversations with myself and others, I kinda came to the realization that film schools aren't the end goal here. My ultimate goal is to enter this industry and keep making films.
> 
> I didn't get an interview request from NYU this year either, but I got accepted to the TRF program at Syracuse (also my dream school). Now I'm helping some friends produce a stage play in September and trying to write more stories before the program starts. Just wanna share my experience here as well because I know it feels terrible and devastating not hearing back from dream schools.
> 
> Also I'd love to have some suggestions on making horror films lol I'm scared of them but I do want to make one myself.


I was accepted to Syracuse with a huge scholarship! Would love to chat with you about your experience because I’ll be between that program and DePaul if I’m not accepted to LMU.


----------



## e96

e96 said:


> I was accepted to Syracuse with a huge scholarship! Would love to chat with you about your experience because I’ll be between that program and DePaul if I’m not accepted to LMU.


Ignore my comment since I see that you’ll be starting this fall. Congratulations!


----------



## Mos31203

e96 said:


> I was accepted to Syracuse with a huge scholarship! Would love to chat with you about your experience because I’ll be between that program and DePaul if I’m not accepted to LMU.


Hey! I'm a bit curious, has the program told you how much the scholarship will be? I also got promised with that but I never hear back about it yet lol also if you got accepted it, you probably should consider joining their Facebook group and maybe we can chat there  or here is fine but I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## e96

Mos31203 said:


> Hey! I'm a bit curious, has the program told you how much the scholarship will be? I also got promised with that but I never hear back about it yet lol also if you got accepted it, you probably should consider joining their Facebook group and maybe we can chat there  or here is fine but I'm not sure how it works.


They sent me a separate email the next morning notifying me that I received a scholarship and with the exact amount. Can you send me a link to the group?


----------



## Mos31203

e96 said:


> They sent me a separate email the next morning notifying me that I received a scholarship and with the exact amount. Can you send me a link to the group?


Huh. Interesting. I wrote to them so many times and they still told me to wait lol 

I’m not sure if sharing the group link here is a good idea, but you should be able to find the link in your acceptance letter


----------



## e96

Mos31203 said:


> Huh. Interesting. I wrote to them so many times and they still told me to wait lol
> 
> I’m not sure if sharing the group link here is a good idea, but you should be able to find the link in your acceptance letter


That’s so strange. I don’t have the link in my acceptance letter


----------



## Mos31203

e96 said:


> That’s so strange. I don’t have the link in my acceptance letter


oooooh that may be because we’re in different programs. Syracuse has two film programs: one at VPA and another one at Newhouse. I’m going to the one at Newhouse.


----------



## Cartier

Mos31203 said:


> oooooh that may be because we’re in different programs. Syracuse has two film programs: one at VPA and another one at Newhouse. I’m going to the one at Newhouse.


 
With all due respect it would be great if we could leave this space for those of us interested in news about the NYU MFA Film program. 
Much thanks!


----------



## filmguy899

if you don't get an interview for NYU, is it automatic rejection?


----------



## LIN CINDY

Are we going to hear the outcome tomorrow?


----------



## banastronaut

filmguy899 said:


> if you don't get an interview for NYU, is it automatic rejection?


During my interview, they said that they were interviewing a small group of semi-finalists. So unfortunately, I believe that the likelihood of someone being admitted without an interview is very low.


----------



## Luciana

LIN CINDY said:


> Are we going to hear the outcome tomorrow?


Around this week - this is what Courtney said. But last year I received my rejection on 17th


----------



## Cartier

manifesting some news tomorrow ✨


----------



## Luciana

Cartier said:


> manifesting some news tomorrow ✨


I am afraid of that day lol


----------



## It_movie

Not sure if it’s today. It feels too soon


----------



## QueerRiot

Hey team,
FWIW Stern told me they were trying to have a three-week turnaround, which at that point would be this Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## bulamong95

Any acceptance/rejection news from anyone who was interviewed?

My interview was on the 7th, and I've spent the last 11 days pretty much mulling over how it went - vacillating from thinking it went mildly okay, to pretty horribly... It felt like a pretty natural conversation, but I was nervous as hell (Tisch has been my dream school for a while now, and I think I gave myself a lot of internal pressure for the interview)..

I was asked to tell them a story, and then told to tell a more personal story - for which I broke into a really personal one which I've been thinking of developing into a film for a few years now, about my grandfather's death. It was a pretty raw recounting of the tale, and my voice started cracking up -  the faculty sorta, really warmly, guided me into developing the story further, with deeper character framing.

There were a few more questions prior to/after the exercise - about past work, why Tisch etc etc.. fairly standard stuff.  To be honest I went through a lot of self-berating "what if I said xyz over xyz, why didn't I say xyz over xyz", over the last few days and now my mind's just blurred over what those were and how I answered them.

The interview ended with me asking them what drives them as film makers (as opposed to Qs about the course or program - since I felt I'd be able to ask those later, should I get accepted). I wanted to use the interview as an opportunity to learn more about them as folk in the field... Which I think might have been a weird way to end the interview...

I just hope I didn't come across as someone who doesn't want to study at the course or the school - because I didn't rant and rave and try to "repitch" the school. Instead, tried to be as personal and honest with my answers... Which tends to make me sound like a nervous, bumbling fool sometimes 

Anyway. Thought I'd try to use this forum as a bit of catharsis as I articulate how I feel about the interview. (I've been a lurker on this board over the last few months as I prepped for the applications - incredibly helpful to hear everyone's experience/process)....

Godspeed!


----------



## Cartier

anyone have the gumption to call or email for an update?


----------



## pj456

I don’t want to give anyone added anxiety but I just got the call that I’m in!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I just got it too


----------



## 123filmy

Has anyone gotten rejections yet?


----------



## Luciana

123filmy said:


> Has anyone gotten rejections yet?


Nope, checked my portal. Nothing changed. No calls either. Maybe they go by the order they followed during the interview. I was interviewed among the last ones. Also, even if they intend to call me, it won't happen today because it is almost midnight in my country. They cared about the time difference when scheduling my interview.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

123filmy said:


> Has anyone gotten rejections yet?


not yet


----------



## Cartier

It feels like you’ll know, when you know moment. Good luck everyone


----------



## RomandHoliday

I'm so glad I found this thread made me feel like I am not stressing out alone!! I thought we'd hear by today :0


----------



## RomandHoliday

Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## notthatguypal

mariacostanzaasta said:


> Does anyone have any updates?


Hi, a couple people heard back -- you can see their posts in the previous page. I did too. Last year, it seems that decisions went out in 2 days so there is still hope! They started calls very late today so I think there is a good chance of people hearing back tomorrow as well.


----------



## RomandHoliday

notthatguypal said:


> Hi, a couple people heard back -- you can see their posts in the previous page. I did too. Last year, it seems that decisions went out in 2 days so there is still hope! They started calls very late today so I think there is a good chance of people hearing back tomorrow as well.


thank you!! hope it went well!! do you reckon they'll call even international students? or will they just email us?


----------



## inthemoodforlove

mariacostanzaasta said:


> thank you!! hope it went well!! do you reckon they'll call even international students? or will they just email us?


I believe they do call everyone, based on previous years' threads. But if you miss the call, they'll send you an email, so not to worry, you'll get the notification somehow


----------



## RomandHoliday

inthemoodforlove said:


> I believe they do call everyone, based on previous years' threads. But if you miss the call, they'll send you an email, so not to worry, you'll get the notification somehow


thank you!! so they call only those that have been accepted or even if you've been rejected? sorry for all the questions haha I'm going crazy I think


----------



## Bel225

mariacostanzaasta said:


> thank you!! so they call only those that have been accepted or even if you've been rejected? sorry for all the questions haha I'm going crazy I thinkPr don't get a call if you've been rejected. I think I just got an update on my application page when I was rejected last year. Don't think you get a notification at all.


I'm pretty sure you don't get a call if you've been rejected. I think I just got an update on my application page when I was rejected last year. Don't think you get a notification at all.


----------



## inthemoodforlove

mariacostanzaasta said:


> thank you!! so they call only those that have been accepted or even if you've been rejected? sorry for all the questions haha I'm going crazy I think


No worries at all! We're all in the same boat. In previous years, they've called those that have been accepted, and sent emails to those who are waitlisted or denied. But there may very well be a different process this year, so we can't be certain how it'll play out this time.


----------



## RomandHoliday

hahahah yeah it's a very stressful boat to be on jeez! just really hoping to meet you all in the fall. Just one last question (I actually can't promise that) how many of you are USA based and how many international? just to get an idea if maybe they're not calling me right now because of the time difference and not because I didn't get in 


inthemoodforlove said:


> No worries at all! We're all in the same boat. In previous years, they've called those that have been accepted, and sent emails to those who are waitlisted or denied. But there may very well be a different process this year, so we can't be certain how it'll play out this time.


----------



## It_movie

I got in as well. Any future classmates?


----------



## Mumu-mi

are they still calling or it was a while ago?  

Congrats to everyone who got in !!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

It_movie said:


> I got in as well. Any future classmates?


I think there are 4 of us so far


----------



## RomandHoliday

are you all US based?


Bergmanbaby said:


> I think there are 4 of us so far


----------



## RomandHoliday

OKk let's hope they're just respecting the time difference which I really wish they didn't cause this is the kinda news I cant wait up for! last thing, how long ago you got your calll?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

mariacostanzaasta said:


> are you all US based?


I know me and @pj456 are in the US


----------



## It_movie

Canada here. Got it in the afternoon


----------



## notthatguypal

It_movie said:


> Canada here. Got it in the afternoon


International, but US-based atm


----------



## QueerRiot

Does anyone know what number they call from? I missed a call from a 212 number today 😬😬


----------



## Chris W

pj456 said:


> I don’t want to give anyone added anxiety but I just got the call that I’m in!





Bergmanbaby said:


> I just got it too





It_movie said:


> I got in as well. Any future classmates?





It_movie said:


> Canada here. Got it in the afternoon


Congrats everyone! That's awesome! Be sure to add or update your application on the site if you haven't already.

To join the private forum for all accepted applicants use the link below:



			PRIVATE CLUB - NYU
		


Here's the private forum:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/nyu-tisch-film-school-private-forum.172/
		


I don't think a thread for this year's accepted applicants has been created yet so feel free to create one there.


----------



## plssssss

Do you guys think this is it ? I don't know if I should still hope or not ... (International Applicant talking here ..)


----------



## Bergmanbaby

My portal updated with my net ID. Last year people who got ID’s but no call were waitlisted


----------



## NatalieQu

Has anyone heard anything today? Any international students?


----------



## RomandHoliday

Still nothing here


----------



## luke_kao

plssssss said:


> Do you guys think this is it ? I don't know if I should still hope or not ... (International Applicant talking here ..)


I wouldn't lose all hope just yet. It seemed like the calls only went out to people with NA numbers from between 3:30ish to 5pm EST yesterday. So here's hoping that they reach out to us int'l applicants today by 5.


----------



## NatalieQu

luke_kao said:


> I wouldn't lose all hope just yet. It seemed like the calls only went out to people with NA numbers from between 3:30ish to 5pm EST yesterday. So here's hoping that they reach out to us int'l applicants today by 5.


Make sense. I'm wondering if they will reach all the international students by phone calls as well, considering the time difference.


----------



## RomandHoliday

luke_kao said:


> I wouldn't lose all hope just yet. It seemed like the calls only went out to people with NA numbers from between 3:30ish to 5pm EST yesterday. So here's hoping that they reach out to us int'l applicants today by 5.


Oh so you know of international applicants who got their calls yesterday? :’(


----------



## luke_kao

mariacostanzaasta said:


> Oh so you know of international applicants who got their calls yesterday? :’(


@It_movie and @notthatguypal are both international, but (I assume) they both have North American phone numbers so my guess is that they're calling NA numbers first, and then they're calling numbers with different country codes today.


----------



## RomandHoliday

luke_kao said:


> @It_movie and @notthatguypal are both international, but (I assume) they both have North American phone numbers so my guess is that they're calling NA numbers first, and then they're calling numbers with different country codes today.


Okk well let’s not lose hope! Post any updates if anyone gets any news today


----------



## plssssss

Bergmanbaby said:


> My portal updated with my net ID. Last year people who got ID’s but no call were waitlisted


I got this too. I still wish to get a positive call / email that I'm admitted but it smells like a waiting list .. :/ This acceptance process feels really anxious


----------



## RomandHoliday

plssssss said:


> I got this too. I still wish to get a positive call / email that I'm admitted but it smells like a waiting list .. :/ This acceptance process feels really anxious


Did you get an email or does it just look different on the portal?


----------



## plssssss

mariacostanzaasta said:


> Did you get an email or does it just look different on the portal?


No Email :/ The portal looks just the same except I have a line showing my IDnumber ... Don't even know if that's a good sign or not though


----------



## RomandHoliday

This is all so stressful!


----------



## Mumu-mi

It gave me the id number too. Hope it's not a waitlist. I think I've exhausted all my waiting capabilities


----------



## inthemoodforlove

At this point, I've gone from praying for a call to praying for an ambiguous ID number... :'(


----------



## RomandHoliday

inthemoodforlove said:


> At this point, I've gone from praying for a call to praying for an ambiguous ID number... :'(


Hahaahahahaha same ffs!


----------



## 123filmy

Has anyone from dual degree application heard anything?


----------



## Consuelo J

I find a Net ID and a University ID in my portal. But didn't receive any email either.


----------



## Ehowells

Does every program have an interview?


----------



## RomandHoliday

updates on calls/email? its so frustrating that they have 3 possible ways of letting us know


----------



## burtsbee

just received a rejection update in my portal


----------



## Ehowells

same


burtsbee said:


> just received a rejection update in my portal


----------



## luke_kao

waitlisted ugh


----------



## inthemoodforlove

burtsbee said:


> just received a rejection update in my portal


Me, too...


----------



## Yang Qian

rejected, as expected


----------



## RomandHoliday

same...


----------



## Bel225

Rejected  not surprised as I didn't get an interview but still sucks. Congrats to everyone who got accepted!!


----------



## plssssss

Waitlisted and not knowing the order 😫 sorry for you guys who got rejected :/


----------



## Lin0802

Just got my rejection letter


----------



## mandrewvi

Rejected as well


----------



## Luciana

waitlisted


----------



## fosteli124

Rejection. Congrats to all who where accepted !!!


----------



## ma98

waitlisted..such a tease 😩 when’s the earliest they’ve gotten back to us? it says mid april but i’m hoping sooner…


----------



## burtsbee

anyone else rejected who had an interview?


----------



## Astraeus323

Just accepted into the MBA/MFA program! Absolutely thrilled. Strangely never received a call lol, but the decisions and letters were already uploaded onto both portals!


----------



## u_ser

I also just saw my acceptance letter on the portal. Never received a call either. Strange!


----------



## Chris W

burtsbee said:


> just received a rejection update in my portal





Ehowells said:


> same





luke_kao said:


> waitlisted ugh





Yang Qian said:


> rejected, as expected





mariacostanzaasta said:


> same...





Bel225 said:


> Rejected  not surprised as I didn't get an interview but still sucks. Congrats to everyone who got accepted!!





plssssss said:


> Waitlisted and not knowing the order 😫 sorry for you guys who got rejected :/





Lin0802 said:


> Just got my rejection letter





mandrewvi said:


> Rejected as well





Luciana said:


> waitlisted





fosteli124 said:


> Rejection. Congrats to all who where accepted !!!





ma98 said:


> waitlisted..such a tease 😩 when’s the earliest they’ve gotten back to us? it says mid april but i’m hoping sooner…





Astraeus323 said:


> Just accepted into the MBA/MFA program! Absolutely thrilled. Strangely never received a call lol, but the decisions and letters were already uploaded onto both portals!





u_ser said:


> I also just saw my acceptance letter on the portal. Never received a call either. Strange!


Sorry to hear about the rejections but I guess knowing releases some stress. Don't give up and try again next year! 

Congrats to those accepted or waitlisted!

*IMPORTANT:* Please update our add your applications to our database. This is *VERY important* as it helps us get more accurate acceptance data for each program. This helps you and helps future applicants. Please add and update your applications when you can. If you have questions on how to do this please let me know.



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## Bulamong

Consuelo J said:


> I find a Net ID and a University ID in my portal. But didn't receive any email either.


Did that change into an acceptance/rejection?


----------



## Mumu-mi

Waitlisted


----------



## User915

Anyone from China got in this year?


----------



## filmfilm

Fortunately, I got admitted to the MFA film program at Tisch and my offer has come with a generous scholarship. But I have two questions. 
Does anybody know that Tisch has ever offered to its selected students full-tuition scholarship? 
And does anybody know about finding other sources for international women students? 
Thank you so much. I wish you all best


----------



## filmfilm

Anlan said:


> Hi! Just new here… I’m curious are there any people from Europe or Asia got the interviews yet?
> (Since I didn't see one, I’m guessing are they send the request based on regions or whatever, but maybe I’m wrong.)
> Thanks!!!





Anlan said:


> Hi! Just new here… I’m curious are there any people from Europe or Asia got the interviews yet?
> (Since I didn't see one, I’m guessing are they send the request based on regions or whatever, but maybe I’m wrong.)
> Thanks!!!


Hi, 
I'm a middle -eastern woman and I got admitted to the MFA film program at Tisch and my offer had come with generous scholarship.


----------



## pj456

filmfilm said:


> Hi,
> I'm a middle -eastern woman and I got admitted to the MFA film program at Tisch and my offer had come with generous scholarship.


Congratulations!


----------



## Mumu-mi

Hey folks,

Did anyone decline their admission ? Is there any hope for us?


----------



## It_movie

Yes. Many


----------



## Mumu-mi

Really?  Do you know the approximate number? Also, how do you know? 

Thank you, you kind of made my day


----------



## It_movie

Mumu-mi said:


> Really?  Do you know the approximate number? Also, how do you know?
> 
> Thank you, you kind of made my day





Mumu-mi said:


> Really?  Do you know the approximate number? Also, how do you know?
> 
> Thank you, you kind of made my day


Sorry, I actually was replying to a previous question but didn’t realize it wasn’t posted under that. Regarding people who declined, I actually only know one who declined NYU for AFI. There could be more that I don’t know though


----------



## Mumu-mi

Ahhh... I see. Still, one is good


----------



## WileyBurp

I just wanted to say that I just declined admission to NYU, so another seat is available! Good luck


----------



## Mumu-mi

Thanks for letting us know. Good luck to you too


----------



## Hazel_

Hey guys, did anyone on the waitlist get any news or update from NYU recently? Thanks!


----------



## plssssss

Hazel_ said:


> Hey guys, did anyone on the waitlist get any news or update from NYU recently? Thanks!


Unfortunatly, no :/


----------



## Chris W

If any Fall 2022 applicants have made films at NYU yet... please consider adding them to our student film section so that current applicants can see what types of films they'll be making at NYU.  See the section below:






						Student Films
					

What will you do while at Film School? See these Student Films made while at various Film Programs



					www.filmschool.org


----------

